# What are you eating right now!!!!!!!?????



## Hagbard Celine

I'm eating a Peter Pan Smooth Honey Peanutbutter and Rasberry preserve sandwich with barbeque Fritos to add crunch.  And I had a few beers too.  Just regular Budweiser.


----------



## Nuc

Veal Knockwurst, Baked Beans, Midget Dills, Aged Dutch Gouda and French Bread. With a Belgian Ale.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Kosher I presume?


----------



## Nuc

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Kosher I presume?



I don't know. If there are huge chunks of pork in the beans, are they Kosher? 

I eat pork as often as possible to protest Israel and Islam. Just enough to not compromise my health.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Nothing. But I did just finish some Hamburger Helper Lasagna.


----------



## Shattered

Beef stew, and cornbread.  Mmm.


----------



## manu1959

deep dish chicago style veggie pizza and coffee


----------



## Shattered

Cottage cheese and blueberries...


----------



## Hagbard Celine

I'm eating rice and Mongorian beef with an eggroll!


----------



## Nuc

Shortribs braised in Belgian Ale and gravlox.


----------



## archangel

Lemon&Herb roasted chicken breast,ranch beans,salad with Italian dressing...and of course a Bud Light!


----------



## USViking

I have pizza about six times a year, and tonight
was a pizza night.

Domino's medium pepperoni, delivered. I added Texas Pete 
and cheap grated (sp?)Parmegian.

A bit less than half is left over for breakfast, as of now.


----------



## dmp

Vokda + diet Coke...in a big cup.


----------



## Nuc

Gravlax with raw red onions and capers on french bread. Fresh squeezed orange juice. Aged Gouda and large Italian olives.


----------



## Nienna

A "Stinky Salad"--- lettuce with feta, onions, tomatoes & turkey & italian dressing


----------



## no1tovote4

A banana.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A banana.


Resisting...urge....to...make.....joke........


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Resisting...urge....to...make.....joke........




Banana very high in Niacin...counter-acts two martini lunches! :coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> Banana very high in Niacin...counter-acts two martini lunches! :coffee3:



An added bonus to a tasty fruit...  (wait.  I just provided more ammunition, didn't I?)


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> An added bonus to a tasty fruit...  (wait.  I just provided more ammunition, didn't I?)




do I know...i'm just a Bud Light guy!....gotta wait though it is only 11:11 am must wait until at least 5:00pm....lol


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> do I know...i'm just a Bud Light guy!....gotta wait though it is only 11:11 am must wait until at least 5:00pm....lol



It's five o'clock somewhere.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> An added bonus to a tasty fruit...  (wait.  I just provided more ammunition, didn't I?)



Do you find the fruit or the seed tastier?


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's five o'clock somewhere.




in that case..and since I am retired..guess I will put on a pizza...break out the Bud Light and induldge for lunch...thats what I will have...sigh!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Chick-fil-et chicken sandwich with x-large coke and medium waffle fries and two containers of bbq sauce.  Scrum-diddly-umptious!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Chick-fil-et chicken sandwich with x-large coke and medium waffle fries and two containers of bbq sauce.  Scrum-diddly-umptious!


mmmmmm
waffle fries
mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## no1tovote4

An apple.


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> An apple.




First bananas now apples..ya better retire soon so ya can have some fun and eat what ya want...when ya want...how boring fruit for lunch is!...geez! :funnyface


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The ice left over from my x-large coke.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> First bananas now apples..ya better retire soon so ya can have some fun and eat what ya want...when ya want...how boring fruit for lunch is!...geez! :funnyface



What if that is what he wants to eat? Fruit is tasty.


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> First bananas now apples..ya better retire soon so ya can have some fun and eat what ya want...when ya want...how boring fruit for lunch is!...geez! :funnyface



I have to wait for most of my investment properties to give me more positive income and pay of some of the mortgages.  Then I will retire, travel and eat exotic fruit for lunch.  (Even more ammunition... Dang.)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have to wait for most of my investment properties to give me more positive income and pay of some of the mortgages.  Then I will retire, travel and eat exotic fruit for lunch.  (Even more ammunition... Dang.)


HAHA BUNGLE IN THE JUNGLE! mmm Kumquats...


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have to wait for most of my investment properties to give me more positive income and pay of some of the mortgages.  Then I will retire, travel and eat exotic fruit for lunch.  (Even more ammunition... Dang.)




'more ammunition' I see ya and clay are now on the payroll...bait the old fart with spoiled sardines masked as fruit for bait...sorry children been around the block too many times for this one...lol


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> 'more ammunition' I see ya and clay are now on the payroll...bait the old fart with spoiled sardines masked as fruit for bait...sorry children been around the block too many times for this one...lol


Arch do you seriously think we're trying to bait you?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Arch do you seriously think we're trying to bait you?




nice try...............


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1, were you trying to bait him? I thought we were making phallic jokes...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> nice try...............


Your paranoia is getting the better of you...


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Your paranoia is getting the better of you...




no paranoia here...just a lifetime of experience to draw upon!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> no paranoia here...just a lifetime of experience to draw upon!


If you get to call me "son" do I get to call you "pops"?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> If you get to call me "son" do I get to call you "pops"?




thats what my daughters call me...and the Grandkids call me G-pa!


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> 'more ammunition' I see ya and clay are now on the payroll...bait the old fart with spoiled sardines masked as fruit for bait...sorry children been around the block too many times for this one...lol



LOL.  Our insidious fruit plot has been exposed!


----------



## no1tovote4

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> no1, were you trying to bait him? I thought we were making phallic jokes...




That's where I thought it was going myself.  However I eat a lot of fruit...


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  Our insidious fruit plot has been exposed!




give it a rest No#1...when ya play ya must pay...number one criteria for spy's!....why not let clay in on your little secret.....humm?...if ya must attack be a man and accept guilt and consequences...ya left clay hanging on this one....Geeeez! :2guns: (for Abbey)


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Yous guys are so silly!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> give it a rest No#1...when ya play ya must pay...number one criteria for spy's!....why not let clay in on your little secret.....humm?...if ya must attack be a man and accept guilt and consequences...ya left clay hanging on this one....Geeeez! :2guns: (for Abbey)



I know you don't like movies much, but this one seems to be hitting a little to close to home for you pops.

We're making gay jokes, not trying to get you banned. Get over yourself.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's where I thought it was going myself.  However I eat a lot of fruit...



Do you like to eat fruit sandwiches? Ya know, bananas between two buns?


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Yous guys are so silly!




But better than being 'Billy'(pun)   :2guns:


----------



## no1tovote4

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Do you like to eat fruit sandwiches? Ya know, bananas between two buns?



 

Um.... No.  I could say something about peanut butter and banana, but this is just going way way out there into uncomfortable land....


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> Um.... No. I could say something about peanut butter and banana, but this is just going way way out there into uncomfortable land....



Banana-nut-butter sandwiches are the best.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Banana-nut-butter sandwiches are the best.


Wow... see I was flirting with the line, maybe even fondling it. You just took a shit on it. Freak.



Thanks for the laugh, though.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Banana-nut-butter sandwiches are the best.



Ever try it fried?


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Bwaahaahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ever try it fried?



DEEEEP fried?


----------



## archangel

the above posts by clay et al just made my point..nice try "children of the corn" your attempt to sucker punch this old codger fell on deaf ears....LOL


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> the above posts by clay et al just made my point..nice try "children of the corn" your attempt to sucker punch this old codger fell on deaf ears....LOL



Then stop posting. Jesus.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> the above posts by clay et al just made my point..nice try "children of the corn" your attempt to sucker punch this old codger fell on deaf ears....LOL



WTF?


----------



## no1tovote4

The funny thing is I really do eat this stuff.  The innuendos just happen to fit.

When you fry a PB&Banana sandwich you add butter to a fying pan and fry the sandwich.  They are fricking good, but bad for your health.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

That sounds pretty good, but I would add bacon to the final product.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty good, but I would add bacon to the final product.



YES MORE GREASY MEAT!!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> WTF?


He thinks every post made in a thread he's responded to is somehow baiting him so that he gets banned. Look at his thread history, you'll get a better picture.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> YES MORE GREASY MEAT!!!



Aaaahhahahahahahahaha!  It never ends!


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Then stop posting. Jesus.




I will let ya fudge packers have at it... as  Pale Rider likes to say...your gig is up...so sorry for the reality check! I will take my exit as appropriate...LOL!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> I will let ya fudge packers have at it... as  Pale Rider likes to say...your gig is up...so sorry for the reality check! I will take my exit as appropriate...LOL!


Still waiting for you to. This is the 4000th time you said you were leaving.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Aaaahhahahahahahahaha!  It never ends!


It doesn't; it really is THAT LONG!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

I just read four pages worth of absolute absurdity.  Between Arch's paranoia and ya'll's banana jokes, this thread has gone down hill fast.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Still waiting for you to. This is the 4000th time you said you were leaving.




never said I was leaving...however I am sure you will be long gone before MOI!...I just played ya for the phoney you are..sorry to say that experience trumps BS!   :2guns:


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> I just read four pages worth of absolute absurdity.  Between Arch's paranoia and ya'll's banana jokes, this thread has gone down hill fast.




revisit your pic post in this forum..."Lost Boys" ring a bell...a little gay in my opinion...a wannabee vampire in drag...you libs really need a course in sociology 101!


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> never said I was leaving...however I am sure you will be long gone before MOI!...I just played ya for the phoney you are..sorry to say that experience trumps BS!   :2guns:



I actually posted what I ate today.  A banana, then later an apple.  I posted that I knew some people could use them for jokes just like happened.  You took it personally somehow?  I still can't get you, are you really paranoid or are you joining in on the joking?

I eat fruit, I like to eat fruit.  I also like peanut butter and banana sandwiches.  Shoot I am not the only one, the fried version was a favorite of Elvis as well.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> revisit your pic post in this forum..."Lost Boys" ring a bell...a little gay in my opinion...a wannabee vampire in drag...you libs really need a course in sociology 101!



You're just jealous of my sculptured features and stunning handsomeness.  And it's a closeup of a drunk group picture if it makes you feel any better.  If you didn't think that what we said in this thread was funny, then you have no sense of humor.  I can't believe you negatively repped me over this.  This is bullsh*t. :2guns:


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I actually posted what I ate today.  A banana, then later an apple.  I posted that I knew some people could use them for jokes just like happened.  You took it personally somehow?  I still can't get you, are you really paranoid or are you joining in on the joking?
> 
> I eat fruit, I like to eat fruit.  I also like peanut butter and banana sandwiches.  Shoot I am not the only one, the fried version was a favorite of Elvis as well.




sorry my targets were clay and hag...sorry if I had to step on ya on the way..you should be aware of my intent...being that you had a 'Crypto' clearance and all...just in a days work...or do you align yourself with them? if so well have at it....I will defer to 'Pale Rider' he has their numbers even though he is a little more blunt then I!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> sorry my targets were clay and hag...sorry if I had to step on ya on the way..you should be aware of my intent...being that you had a 'Crypto' clearance and all...just in a days work...or do you align yourself with them? if so well have at it....I will defer to 'Pale Rider' he has their numbers even though he is a little more blunt then I!



"Oh no1tovote4!  I usually agree with you so I'll suck your dick for the time being and apologize for being a dickhead.  But screw hag and clay, they're just young kids who don't know anything about life because they weren't in the military."

FUCK YOU.  How's that for bluntness?


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> sorry my targets were clay and hag...sorry if I had to step on ya on the way..you should be aware of my intent...being that you had a 'Crypto' clearance and all...just in a days work...or do you align yourself with them? if so well have at it....I will defer to 'Pale Rider' he has their numbers even though he is a little more blunt then I!



LOL.  It takes more than that to get me insulted.


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> "Oh no1tovote4!  I usually agree with you so I'll suck your dick for the time being and apologize for being a dickhead.  But screw hag and clay, they're just young kids who don't know anything about life because they weren't in the military."
> 
> FUCK YOU.  How's that for bluntness?



The military never entered this commentary..if ya want to 'suck dicks' so be it but buzz off child of the corn! :2guns:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> "Oh no1tovote4!  I usually agree with you so I'll suck your dick for the time being and apologize for being a dickhead.  But screw hag and clay, they're just young kids who don't know anything about life because they weren't in the military."
> 
> FUCK YOU.  How's that for bluntness?



Time to rehijack this thread back to what are you eating now...

Popcorn.


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Time to rehijack this thread back to what are you eating now...
> 
> Popcorn.




message...see all of us old farts are not so dumb after all...whats the old saying..oh yeah 'been there and done that'..in a philosophical sense that is! I really love and appreciate women....kinda like a oldies thing! Not into 'oh gee it is okay to get your 'rocks off' playing with the pee pee in the tee pee' sorta todays world thingee! :2guns:


----------



## archangel

we can move on to real food for dinner..think I will have bbq stuffed pork chops(Mr.P's receipe) with Ranch beans and salad...maybe German salad (green bean) or Italian....lol  any suggestions for a hearty meal minus the Lib BS!


----------



## Nuc

archangel said:
			
		

> message...see all of us old farts are not so dumb after all...whats the old saying..oh yeah 'been there and done that'..in a philosophical sense that is! I really love and appreciate women....kinda like a oldies thing! Not into 'oh gee it is okay to get your 'rocks off' playing with the pee pee in the tee pee' sorta todays world thingee! :2guns:



I knew I shouldn't have gotten you started this morning when I asked about Bud Light. It's nice to know that you are so easily prone to suggestion. Maybe I will try internet hypnosis next time. 
 :arabia:  :arabia:  :whip3:    :arabia:


----------



## Shattered

What an absolute disgrace to an otherwise ok thread.

You should all be ashamed of yourselves.  Literally.


----------



## Nuc

Shattered said:
			
		

> What an absolute disgrace to an otherwise ok thread.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves.  Literally.



It did get a bit off topic, didn't it?


----------



## archangel

Nuc said:
			
		

> I knew I shouldn't have gotten you started this morning when I asked about Bud Light. It's nice to know that you are so easily prone to suggestion. Maybe I will try internet hypnosis next time.
> :arabia:  :arabia:  :whip3:    :arabia:




you give yourself way too much credit....must be a Buddhist thing...I like girls and will not cower to your nonsensical Bud Light ...whatever comment...back to Rice wine for ya...lol!


----------



## Nuc

archangel said:
			
		

> you give yourself way too much credit....must be a Buddhist thing...I like girls and will not cower to your nonsensical Bud Light ...whateve comment...back to Rice wine for ya...lol!



Well, I said is it Bud Light time and you said, no not yet, well, maybe I'll start early today after all. After that things started to head south! Sorry just an observation.


----------



## archangel

Nuc said:
			
		

> Well, I said is it Bud Light time and you said, no not yet, well, maybe I'll start early today after all. After that things started to head south! Sorry just an observation.




I only played with ya for the hit...you absolutely know nothing about me or my habits....do i like beer...well ya I made this very clear on numerous posts...does it affect my comments or do I abuse the 'Food of the Gods" no...get a grip...you are playing the 'Court Jesture here"!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Oldie, I still have no idea what you are talking about on this thread.


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Oldie, I still have no idea what you are talking about on this thread.




you have no idea of what it is you are talking about...oldies refers to us oldies...I grew up with...Annette...Jan&Dean...Beach Boys etc..too say you are confused is okay...we are the lost generation per sei! I lost a girl friend to Jan of Jan and Dean...just because he was a hit at the time...to say the rest of us are losers...well it is just plain and simple pure BS....Time is a relevant factor if ya get my drift...all is not what it appears to be on the surface!


----------



## MtnBiker




----------



## Nuc

archangel said:
			
		

> you have no idea of what it is you are talking about...oldies refers to us oldies...I grew up with...Annette...Jan&Dean...Beach Boys etc..too say you are confused is okay...we are the lost generation per sei! I lost a girl friend to Jan of Jan and Dean...just because he was a hit at the time...to say the rest of us are losers...well it is just plain and simple pure BS....Time is a relevant factor if ya get my drift...all is not what it appears to be on the surface!



Well Archie, that's OK because you are still alive and drinking Bud Light, whereas Jan is pushing up daisies and your old mutual girlfriend is "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena".


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> you have no idea of what it is you are talking about...oldies refers to us oldies...I grew up with...Annette...Jan&Dean...Beach Boys etc..too say you are confused is okay...we are the lost generation per sei! I lost a girl friend to Jan of Jan and Dean...just because he was a hit at the time...to say the rest of us are losers...well it is just plain and simple pure BS....Time is a relevant factor if ya get my drift...all is not what it appears to be on the surface!



Hahaha!  WTF?  Hahaha.  Don't take it personally, but the generation gap is apparently unbridgable.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I guess Arch was right after all...


either that or paranoia does nothing but increase the likelihood of whatever you're fearing to happen.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> never said I was leaving...however I am sure you will be long gone before MOI!...


or not. toodles.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Anyhow, since yesterday's gay food joke run is over.

I'm eating a jolly rancher. Raspberry blue. So much better than the lemon that they got rid of.


----------



## no1tovote4

Grapefruit.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> I'm eating a jolly rancher.



Well now we know why he is so jolly.  Hahahahaha!  

Ok, that's it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Wendy's.

If there ever was proof of a benevolent and loving God...


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee.

(Note: you are going to see those two words a lot in this thread.)


----------



## Nuc

Mushroom barley soup.


----------



## no1tovote4

Banana.


----------



## Nuc

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Banana.



Are you a simian? All you seem to eat is fruit.


----------



## no1tovote4

Nuc said:
			
		

> Are you a simian? All you seem to eat is fruit.



I eat a lot of fruit, I like it better than vegetables, but not much.  Only when I cook dinner for the family will you see anything spectacular in here.


----------



## Nuc

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I eat a lot of fruit, I like it better than vegetables, but not much.  Only when I cook dinner for the family will you see anything spectacular in here.



I only take fruit in fermented liquid form.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Asian shrimp dumplings


----------



## MtnBiker

Nuc said:
			
		

> I only take fruit in fermented liquid form.



hmmmmm, cabernet


----------



## Annie

I just finished, I don't eat at the computer, well not often: pinot noir, Sirloin Roast, Baked Potatoe, and broccoli. Mmmmm


----------



## Nienna

Microwave S'more


----------



## archangel

a bagel with avacado and sliced tomatoe and a side of Canadian Bacon!


----------



## no1tovote4

Biscuits & Gravy with scrambled eggs....


----------



## Nuc

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Biscuits & Gravy with scrambled eggs....



Banana


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Chocolate Chip Muffin and Agua, mother nature's gatorade.


----------



## no1tovote4

Nuc said:
			
		

> Banana


Seems backwards....


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Chicken fried rice.


----------



## Bonnie

Cottage cheese with a side of yogurt with nuts mixed in.


----------



## Nuc

Korean Beef Stew and daikon pickles


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The other, nuked half of a left-over "home wrecker" burrito from Moe's with some salsa.  And listening to Alan Jackson's "Chattahoochee."  With a cup of applejuice.


----------



## archangel

it's almost lunch time..had a late breakfast...but what the heck y'all made me hungry...so I think I will put on a couple of smokked sausages to go on  deli buns..with lotsa onion,avacado and tomatoes...maybe even a lite Bud...then again better stick with the Dad's so nuc doesn't accuse me again!...LOL


no date tonight so the on's are a go!....lol


----------



## Nuc

archangel said:
			
		

> maybe even a lite Bud...then again better stick with the Dad's so nuc doesn't accuse me again!...LOL



Hey archie, there's another drink you should try before making a bunch of posts. It's called a "martini". Just chill some gin and a little vermouth, add an olive and post away!


----------



## archangel

Nuc said:
			
		

> Hey archie, there's another drink you should try before making a bunch of posts. It's called a "martini". Just chill some gin and a little vermouth, add an olive and post away!





not going to bite the bait...don't do the two martini lunch thing...only spies in movies do that!...LOL


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Turkey and cheese sandwich with Lays bbq stax and a fruit cup.


----------



## archangel

self imposed for dinner.....kids are stopping buy after school and work..on a fixed income..retired budget....so pasta in white and or red sauce...with garlic bread and Italian salad for me....adios for now....must eat....nature calls!


----------



## USMCDevilDog

I think my stomach is eating itself....maybe I should go get some food?


----------



## USMCDevilDog

Ok, so since I'm poor I decided to go on a Holocaust Diet since it's the only food I got and it taste decent. 

Saltine crackers and water.....guess who's gonna weigh light tomorrow?


----------



## Nuc

Fettucine con funghi porcini.


----------



## archangel

Nuc said:
			
		

> Fettucine con funghi porcini.




Pasta with mushrooms...and a spicey white sauce....alfredo would have done the trick! :funnyface


----------



## archangel

USMCDevilDog said:
			
		

> Ok, so since I'm poor I decided to go on a Holocaust Diet since it's the only food I got and it taste decent.
> 
> Saltine crackers and water.....guess who's gonna weigh light tomorrow?




post your p.o.box I will at least send ya a case of tuna...this breaks my Italian heart!


----------



## Nuc

archangel said:
			
		

> Pasta with mushrooms...and a spicey white sauce....alfredo would have done the trick! :funnyface



Not just any mushrooms, dude, porcini. With olive oil, red chilis, chopped Italian parsley and parmesan. Nice Barbera di Alba red, no Bud Light in this house!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

An 85 cent Ramen Noodle cup beef flavor three minutes in the microwave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee.  Actually, a 20 oz. latte.  Had two cherry Pop-Tarts on the way to work.


----------



## no1tovote4

A pear.


----------



## Bonnie

Chicken Breast topped with parm cheese, whole wheat pasta, and a salad.


----------



## MissileMan

Chicken Satay with sweet and sour cucumber salad on the side.


----------



## Abbey Normal

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Chicken Satay with sweet and sour cucumber salad on the side.




Yum! Send some over...


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I wish I had chicken satay.

All I have are jolly ranchers and peanuts.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Half of a leftover sausage parmegiana sub with some marinara sauce for dipping. Nuked of course. And a glass of juice. :sausage:


----------



## -Cp

A roast-beef sandwhich...


----------



## Nuc

Fried cod, potato pancakes.

Beer.


----------



## archangel

Slept in late this morning...missed breakfast...so having pork chops,eggs,hash browns( with tabasco sauce) and coffee!  I know it's bad for ya..but damn it sure taste good!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Two microwave burritos.


----------



## Annie

coffee. I did have sole for dinner, with wild rice.


----------



## manu1959

almonds and red wine


----------



## Nuc

Paella.


----------



## archangel

Just put on a M/C Turkey pot pie for lunch...waiting for the board to pick up in intensity...lol...maybe a Bud Light is in order   while waiting for the pot pie to heat up!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Grilled cheese, pickles, unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## archangel

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Grilled cheese, pickles, unsweetened iced tea.





thats what I should have had...or casa dias with taco sauce..minus the unsweetened tea...that just does not sound good! probably good for ya if green though!...I am bored as ya can tell!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> thats what I should have had...or casa dias with taco sauce..minus the unsweetened tea...that just does not sound good! probably good for ya if green though!...I am bored as ya can tell!



ya know it's spelled quesadilla, right?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Pop-tarts and water, trying to recover from too much beer last night.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> ya know it's spelled quesadilla, right?




I was being a smart ass...so the spelling cops would appear!


----------



## no1tovote4

Gyro and Fritos with a Brownie for dessert.


----------



## archangel

Spagetti and a meat-a-balls from last night...thinking about a(man's) beer but will stay with Dad's old fashioned at least until 5:00pm...LOL


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Gyro and Fritos with a Brownie for dessert.




Gyro? never heard of it!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Gyro? never heard of it!


A gyro is a greek sandwich/wrap of sorts. It's made with pita bread (best when grilled) and has shaved meat that's a combination of lamb, beef, and spices. The meat is usually rotiserried. Then usually there are onions, some put lettuce or tomato or feta cheese, and most have a cucumber dressing called tzakti sauce, or something similar, although i like mine without the sauce.

Gyros are yummmy


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> Gyro? never heard of it!



It's a greek sandwich.  It has Lamb and Beef with toppings and sauce on pita.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> I was being a smart ass...so the spelling cops would appear!


I can't really spell either, but I just didn't know if you realized or not. No harm intended, innocent comment.

I used to think the word "essay" was really S.A. and was some sort of an acronym for something...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm eating my pride right now.
Turns out my college football team sux ass this year.
I'm still a fan though.
Go OU


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I can't really spell either, but I just didn't know if you realized or not. No harm intended, innocent comment.
> 
> I used to think the word "essay" was really S.A. and was some sort of an acronym for something...




was speaking Border Spanish...for effect only...just bored on Sunday....spent way too much time on the Southern Border...!


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's a greek sandwich.  It has Lamb and Beef with toppings and sauce on pita.




sounds good...a OCA special...lamb kinda like a middle East Taco Bell...Pita Bread and all...will try one! Maybe with a little Salsa!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

archangel said:
			
		

> sounds good...a OCA special...lamb kinda like a middle East Taco Bell...Pita Bread and all...will try one! Maybe with a little Salsa!


NEGATIVE on the Salsa. Trust me, it will not taste good.


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE on the Salsa. Trust me, it will not taste good.





Salsa and a hot a sauce...goes good with just about anything..then again maybe ya are right...naw will stick with experience...lol


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

archangel said:
			
		

> Salsa and a hot a sauce...goes good with just about anything..then again maybe ya are right...naw will stick with experience...lol


Oh I love me some hot sauce too, but the sauce is...
well here, you tell me if hot sauce, or salsa sounds good on this.

*
Gyro Cucumber Sauce*
1/2 cucumber, seeded and chopped (Large seeds are bitter) 
1 teaspoon dried dill weed
1 cups low-fat plain yogurt
½ teaspoon sugar
1 cloves garlic, chopped
1/3 teaspoon salt


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> Salsa and a hot a sauce...goes good with just about anything..then again maybe ya are right...naw will stick with experience...lol



The spices in a Gyro do not lend themselves to mixing with salsa.  Use some crushed red pepper if you like to add a little fire.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The spices in a Gyro do not lend themselves to mixing with salsa.  Use some crushed red pepper if you like to add a little fire.


It just wouldn't go over spicy (hot) at all. (and I'm from the south)
If you MUST have the heat, throw some tobasco on it, 
so you don't take away from the flavor.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It just wouldn't go over spicy (hot) at all. (and I'm from the south)
> If you MUST have the heat, throw some tobasco on it,
> so you don't take away from the flavor.



The vinegar in the tobasco wouldn't mix well with the yogurt...

 

Some things are just better without spice.  And I make a huge pot of Green Chili every week and we use it on almost everything.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The vinegar in the tobasco wouldn't mix well with the yogurt...
> 
> 
> 
> Some things are just better without spice.  And I make a huge pot of Green Chili every week and we use it on almost everything.


You can't taste the vinegar in Tabasco brand, it's pepper sauce.
I can't anyway. I can taste it in any Louisiana style hot sauce.


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh I love me some hot sauce too, but the sauce is...
> well here, you tell me if hot sauce, or salsa sounds good on this.
> 
> *
> Gyro Cucumber Sauce*
> 1/2 cucumber, seeded and chopped (Large seeds are bitter)
> 1 teaspoon dried dill weed
> 1 cups low-fat plain yogurt
> ½ teaspoon sugar
> 1 cloves garlic, chopped
> 1/3 teaspoon salt





ya got me on that one the yogurt did it..yuk! Then again maybe substitute the yogurt with sour cream...I am inventive...NO?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

archangel said:
			
		

> ya got me on that one the yogurt did it..yuk!


You can't taste it.  
Goes well with the lamb.


----------



## no1tovote4

archangel said:
			
		

> ya got me on that one the yogurt did it..yuk! Then again maybe substitute the yogurt with sour cream...I am inventive...NO?



Try one without salsa first, then go for it and you can see.  It's your mouth.  Gyros are awesome if you go to a place that knows how to make them.


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Try one without salsa first, then go for it and you can see.  It's your mouth.  Gyros are awesome if you go to a place that knows how to make them.




I like yogurt as a dessert or snack only...will substitute sour cream...what can I say... it's the Spanish and Italian blood in me...the German takes a back seat!..LOL


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

archangel said:
			
		

> I like yogurt as a dessert or snack only...will substitute sour cream...what can I say... it's the Spanish and Italian blood in me...the German takes a back seat!..LOL


It's not flavored so you can't taste it at all. 
Lamb just seems to go well with it.
Sour cream might be a good sub though.


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's not flavored so you can't taste it at all.
> Lamb just seems to go well with it.
> Sour cream might be a good sub though.




I'm just a spicey kinda guy...way too old to change now...but will try the sandwich minus the yogurt!  Sorry I can taste yogurt no matter whether it is flavored or not!


----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm eating my pride right now.
> Turns out my college football team sux ass this year.
> I'm still a fan though.
> Go OU



I'm a Houston Texans fan... i know the deal!

I just finished a Potato Ole Bravo from Taco John's.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I'm a Houston Texans fan... i know the deal!
> 
> I just finished a Potato Ole Bravo from Taco John's.


Oooooo Taco Tuesday is tomorrow.
Thanks for the reminder Jeff.


----------



## Shattered

Vanilla Creme Frosted Mini-Wheats.


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Vanilla Creme Frosted Mini-Wheats.



So much for avoiding those carbs eh?? j/j Mini-wheats are good carbs


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Vanilla Creme Frosted Mini-Wheats.


there you go with that cranberry, almond, tofu, hippy stuff again.


----------



## Bonnie

Chicken breast grilled with brown rice, tomatoes, and a side of Cantalope.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> there you go with that cranberry, almond, tofu, hippy stuff again.



Tofu has never passed through these lips.


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Chicken breast grilled with brown rice, tomatoes, and a side of Cantalope.



You got more carbs than I got - na na na na na..!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> there you go with that cranberry, almond, tofu, hippy stuff again.


frosted mini-wheats are hippy food?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Chicken breast grilled with brown rice, tomatoes, and a side of Cantalope.


Red Bull and a Granolla bar. 
That was breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Bonnie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> frosted mini-wheats are hippy food?



That's Branola your thinkin of.......


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Chicken breast grilled with brown rice, tomatoes, and a side of Cantalope.





I love chicken breasts anyway ya cook em...can I come over for dinner?...never mind ya will probably spank me...lol! Think I will have some for dinner tonight..thanks for the suggestion...then again maybe a little Irish stew...cause I had chicken breasts two nights ago...then again it does sound good!


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Red Bull and a Granolla bar.
> That was breakfast and lunch.



Now J you really need more than 200 calories per day to survive..
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_10_2.gif' alt='Scrawny 2' border=0></a>


J/K


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> You got more carbs than I got - na na na na na..!



I do but still all healthy carbs.. :halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Now J you really need more than 200 calories per day to survive..
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_10_2.gif' alt='Scrawny 2' border=0></a>
> 
> 
> J/K


That's what dinner is for.


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Now J you really need more than 200 calories per day to survive..
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_10_2.gif' alt='Scrawny 2' border=0></a>
> 
> 
> J/K



LMAO!!!!  Ahh, if only I could rep you again...


----------



## Bonnie

archangel said:
			
		

> I love chicken breasts anyway ya cook em...can I come over for dinner?...never mind ya will probably spank me...lol! Think I will have some for dinner tonight..thanks for the suggestion...then again maybe a little Irish stew...cause I had chicken breasts two nights ago...then again it does sound good!



I got into the habit of cooking chicken ahead for the week so that it's ready anytime I want it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  Ahh, if only I could rep you again...


besides I'm a fat ass right now, so my body can live off of my flab for a while


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> besides I'm a fat ass right now, so my body can live off of my flab for a while



S'ok.  Yer still a hottie.  Unless you cut your hair..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> S'ok.  Yer still a hottie.  Unless you cut your hair..


Nope, still got it.
Hey I wonder if I could just say the extra weight is from the hair?
Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> besides I'm a fat ass right now, so my body can live off of my flab for a while



I seriously doubt that..............


----------



## 5stringJeff

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I got into the habit of cooking chicken ahead for the week so that it's ready anytime I want it.



Scanning over that post, I could have sworn it said "I got into the habit of _choking_ chicken..."

I think I need new glasses!


----------



## Bonnie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Scanning over that post, I could have sworn it said "I got into the habit of _choking_ chicken..."
> 
> I think I need new glasses!



Yes I think a new prescription might be in order..J/K


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...

BTW Bonnie, your newest avatar looks very Neve Campbell-ish!


----------



## Shattered

No poptarts??

You need some fiber.


----------



## Bonnie

Bowl of Special K with Soy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt that..............


seriously doubt that I'm a fat ass, or that I can live off my own flab?


----------



## Bonnie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Drinking coffee...
> 
> BTW Bonnie, your newest avatar looks very Neve Campbell-ish!




I was in a dark mood that day


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Dunkin Donuts and water.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> seriously doubt that I'm a fat ass, or that I can live off my own flab?



  Bonnie drinks SOY, and you call ME a hippie?


----------



## Bonnie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Dunkin Donuts and water.



oh boy your headin for that big sugar crash in about half an hour


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> seriously doubt that I'm a fat ass, or that I can live off my own flab?



The former over the latter, we can all live for a time off our own flab


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Bonnie said:
			
		

> oh boy your headin for that big sugar crash in about half an hour


naw i work different.

While most people get tired after eating, I get energized, and not in just the short-term sugar high kind of way. My girlfriend tells me this is completely abnormal. What else is new.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> naw i work different.
> 
> While most people get tired after eating, I get energized, and not in just the short-term sugar high kind of way. My girlfriend tells me this is completely abnormal. What else is new.



Suck that up while it lasts.. Wait til you get old like the rest of us...


----------



## Bonnie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> naw i work different.
> 
> While most people get tired after eating, I get energized, and not in just the short-term sugar high kind of way. My girlfriend tells me this is completely abnormal. What else is new.




LOL it's like metabolism in reverse


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Suck that up while it lasts.. Wait til you get old like the rest of us...


you wouldn't believe the shit that composes my diet. Excercising regularly allows for much more leniency in my diet 

Stuffed-crust pizza hut pizza for lunch, here I come!


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Suck that up while it lasts.. Wait til you get old like the rest of us...




Speak fer yourself..........<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_5_135.gif' alt='Karate' border=0></a>


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Speak fer yourself..........<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_5_135.gif' alt='Karate' border=0></a>



Careful.. That's gonna ache later.


----------



## Bonnie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> you wouldn't believe the shit that composes my diet. Excercising regularly allows for much more leniency in my diet
> 
> Stuffed-crust pizza hut pizza for lunch, here I come!



Calories in calories out


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Careful.. That's gonna ache later.



Beleive me I am achy today, too much weights yesterday :crutch:


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Beleive me I am achy today, too much weights yesterday :crutch:



But isn't the second wind that comes after awesome?


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> But isn't the second wind that comes after awesome?




Ill let you know when that happens lol
Seriously yes it's what keeps me pushing for more.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> The former over the latter, we can all live for a time off our own flab


Well believe it, I'm a fat ass. 
Partialy because I have asthma and I can't run at high altitude anymore.
I used to be able to run 2 miles in 13 minutes. Now it takes me that long 
to catch my breath after running 1 mile. I've considered moving to a lower 
altitude, looking for DoD job back home.


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Beleive me I am achy today, too much weights yesterday :crutch:



Make sure you do Cardio today then, you need the endorphins to keep some of the pain down.  It also convinces the muscles to release some of the chemical that makes them sore....


----------



## no1tovote4

An apple.


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Make sure you do Cardio today then, you need the endorphins to keep some of the pain down.  It also convinces the muscles to release some of the chemical that makes them sore....



Oh yes cardio is on tap six days a week, Sunday is rest and cheat day.  Today will be an hour and 15 minutes of running, so I figure that should loosen me up after some good stretching and give me a nice endorphine high :


----------



## Shattered

Chef salad/ranch dressing.


----------



## no1tovote4

Dannon Frusion Smoothie - Wild Berry Blend


----------



## Shattered

Crow.

Dammit.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Crow.
> 
> Dammit.



Give us the dirt Lady Shattered!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Give us the dirt Lady Shattered!



Not on your life, Dear Sir.   :cof: 

(But it's quite tasty)


----------



## Annie

Strawberry Nutri-grain bar and :coffee3:


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Mashed potatoes and gravy and a buscuit from Church's Chicken.


----------



## Bonnie

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Mashed potatoes and gravy and a buscuit from Church's Chicken.



No fried chicken???


----------



## Shattered

Meatloaf & green beans...


----------



## archangel

Pork Chops,ranch beans,baked potatoe,salad....and a beer...you guess which brand!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

archangel said:
			
		

> Pork Chops,ranch beans,baked potatoe,salad....and a beer...you guess which brand!


Bud Light!


----------



## Bonnie

Half a turkey sandwich with lettuce, tomato, on multi grain bread..........


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Mashed potatoes and gravy and a buscuit from Church's Chicken.


  sure wish they were in Northern Nevada...use to go all the time in Arizona...miss the chicken,fries,cole slaw and at least two chilies....


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Bud Light!




ya think?humm maybe I better change Brands..I am becomming way too predictable....LOL....Gotcha..Coors Light!


----------



## USViking

Does what I had for dinner tonight count
as "right now"?

Should be close enough.

I has sushi. Several unagi (barbecued eel), 
several raw tuna and one raw octopus.

Washed down with sake boilermakers; several of them too.

Ma-a-a-a-n, it was so good I could eat it again for breakfast.
Might have to have coffee and tea instead of the boilermakers, tho'.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...


----------



## GotZoom

Two slices of Sourdough Bread from Panera Bread.  Memphis doesn't have a Panera Bread so when I go to Oklahoma, I have to pick up a dozen or so bages, 2 or 3 loafs of bread, etc. 

I <3 Panera Bread.


----------



## no1tovote4

An apple.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mountain Dew.

I HATE Mountain Dew.


----------



## Mr. P

sloppy Joe damn right on the key board!


----------



## archangel

so I am having a 'Double Cheese Burger' fries and a old fashioned coke...shame on me!...lol


----------



## Bonnie

Im having a Zone protein bar in chocolate mint flavor.


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Im having a Zone protein bar in chocolate mint flavor.




damn I would have shared my 'Cheeseburger' with ya...but ya are too young and too health conscious....sigh!...just kidding I was young once too!...now i'm going into the kitchen to plan dinner for tonight...the grandkids are stopping by for the freebee on gramps....so steak,baked potatoe.and maybe a Chefs salad is in order....enjoy the protein bar though!


----------



## no1tovote4

BLT on Whole Wheat.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Just had a handful of M&Ms.


----------



## Bonnie

archangel said:
			
		

> damn I would have shared my 'Cheeseburger' with ya...but ya are too young and too health conscious....sigh!...just kidding I was young once too!...now i'm going into the kitchen to plan dinner for tonight...the grandkids are stopping by for the freebee on gramps....so steak,baked potatoe.and maybe a Chefs salad is in order....enjoy the protein bar though!



LOL I save my cheeseburgers for the weekend. Sounds like a good dinner though!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOL I save my cheeseburgers for the weekend. Sounds like a good dinner though!!



Sounds like Body For Life.


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sounds like Body For Life.


Kind of a hybrid mix of Body For Life and the Zone, but I differ with BFL on the amount of cardio I do.


----------



## archangel

left over meat from last night and a cold 'Natural Light' hummm numma numma!


----------



## Bonnie

Chicken A La King with a caeser salad


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Chicken A La King with a caeser salad




ya eat more chicken then anyone I know...however think I will have CHICKEN FOR DINNER TONIGHT! Haven't a clue as to why...maybe some physic sorta thingee at play here...what kinda chicken do you recommend? I'm thinking chicken breast broiled in a herb and lemon sauce...lotsa frenchie fries and chilies on the side....then again....maybe a Chef's salad ala chicken breast with lotsa tomatoe and avacado...damn I am making myself hungry here! Gotta hit the fridge soon.....!


----------



## Bonnie

archangel said:
			
		

> ya eat more chicken then anyone I know...however think I will have CHICKEN FOR DINNER TONIGHT! Haven't a clue as to why...maybe some physic sorta thingee at play here...what kinda chicken do you recommend? I'm thinking chicken breast broiled in a herb and lemon sauce...lotsa frenchie fries and chilies on the side....then again....maybe a Chef's salad ala chicken breast with lotsa tomatoe and avacado...damn I am making myself hungry here! Gotta hit the fridge soon.....!


LOL it does seem that way.......I going to do the turkey thing this week instead........but right now it's Cinammon oatmeal..


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOL it does seem that way.......I going to do the turkey thing this week instead........but right now it's Cinammon oatmeal..




ya Turkey is good too....ya really ought to check with CP he works for "Rusty Humphries" talk show host outta Seattle...he used to be outta Reno,Nev...he has a really funny Turkey Day song...maybe CP could post it just for fun....!

Also just curious are you or have you ever been a flight attendant? Just wondering cause I dated one back in 1969 she worked for "PSA" had a twin sister....both were chicken nuts...also dated another one(1982) who worked for "Braniff" she also was a chicken eating nut!


----------



## Shattered

Hershey's Take 5 bar...

Oh.  My.  God.


----------



## archangel

Crow...in a light bisque sauce...for a few selected guests...who forgot what the word manners was!


----------



## GotZoom

Not exactly right now but was for dinner a couple of hours ago - it was soooo good I just have to share.

Appetizer - Spicy Shrimp and Bacon-wrapped Scallops (I took the bacon off)

Dinner - Grilled swordsfish with sundried tomatoes, goat cheese and lemon/garlic butter.  Garlic mashed potatoes, ceasar salad.

3 Bottles (shared among 4 people) of Santa Margherita Pinot Grigio

Simply Yum.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Wolfgang Puck's Chicken & Dumplings soup.


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Not exactly right now but was for dinner a couple of hours ago - it was soooo good I just have to share.
> 
> Appetizer - Spicy Shrimp and Bacon-wrapped Scallops (I took the bacon off)
> 
> Dinner - Grilled swordsfish with sundried tomatoes, goat cheese and lemon/garlic butter.  Garlic mashed potatoes, ceasar salad.
> 
> 3 Bottles (shared among 4 people) of Santa Margherita Pinot Grigio
> 
> Simply Yum.






however I personally would have left the 'bacon' on...keeps the radicals at bay!


----------



## manu1959

bbq rib eye, watermellon, warm muffins and red wine


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee.


----------



## GotZoom

Double Espresso and a cinnamon scone.


----------



## no1tovote4

Banana, and coffee.


----------



## archangel

Chorizo and eggs with sour dough toast and coffee!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Chorizo and eggs with sour dough toast and coffee!



Chorizo and eggs is good shit. Throw a little queso and jalapeno in there... jealous.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Chorizo and eggs is good shit. Throw a little queso and jalapeno in there... jealous.




Thats a given....!


----------



## archangel

A sloppy Joe and a Bud Light/Coors light..and I really don't care what y'all think about me or this dinner choice...so there!.......... :2guns:


----------



## Hagbard Celine

archangel said:
			
		

> A sloppy Joe and a Bud Light/Coors light..and I really don't care what y'all think about me or this dinner choice...so there!.......... :2guns:


What is tonight? BYOB to the local elementary school cafeteria? Hahaha


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> What is tonight? BYOB to the local elementary school cafeteria? Hahaha




I would not know...Graduated from elementary school...back about 1956...what is the prequestite for BYOB now...lol! And by the way my sloppy joes are made with steak and include adult beverage!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The new chicken parmesan sub from Subway. Something halfway decent from Subway! Still overpriced, but not nearly as bad as Quizno's.


----------



## 5stringJeff

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The new chicken parmesan sub from Subway. Something halfway decent from Subway! Still overpriced, but not nearly as bad as Quizno's.




That is a good sub!  It would be better if it had pepperoni in it.

Currently drinking water.  I had some candy earlier.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Pasta Weesie with shrimps and mushrooms and bread with olive oil for dipping. and a glass of apple juice. Yeah!


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Pasta Weesie with shrimps and mushrooms and bread with olive oil for dipping. and a glass of apple juice. Yeah!




Being of Italian decent...who would dip bread in just "Olive Oil"? Beyond my meger comprehension..YUK! and "Pasta with weesies? ya mean the American version of pasta with hot dog pieces....LOL


----------



## theim

A Honey Nut Cheerios Milk&Cereal Bar:

For people who think pouring a bowl of cereal is still just too much work!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Cinnamon Crunch Bagel from Panera & water


----------



## no1tovote4

Sausage McMuffin and Coffee.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Cofee then a tic tac. (breakfast of champs)


----------



## 5stringJeff

Two mini Milky Way Midnight bars.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

archangel said:
			
		

> Being of Italian decent...who would dip bread in just "Olive Oil"? Beyond my meger comprehension..YUK! and "Pasta with weesies? ya mean the American version of pasta with hot dog pieces....LOL


No meathead, leftover pasta weesi with mushrooms and shrimp in alfredo sauce from Carrabbas and the olive oil had little pesto and garlic spices mixed in with it. We all know you're Italian...not a day goes by where you don't mention it. Enough already! Mama mia!


----------



## 5stringJeff

A handful of M&Ms.


----------



## archangel

Late lunch...chicken sandwich...left over from last night...sigh! and a coke!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Country fried steak with gravy and a side of mashed potatoes with gravy and a side of ocra with a biscuit from Church's chicken. All eaten with the aid of a spork. And a cup of milk for strong bones.


----------



## Bonnie

Vegetable soup with diced ham added, and a side salad of tomatoes and mozzarella cheese drizzled with olive oil.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Nacho-Cheese Chalupas.


----------



## Nienna

Chicken Amandine---casserole with curry, rice, chicken, almonds, mushrooms, and cheese


----------



## archangel

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> No meathead, leftover pasta weesi with mushrooms and shrimp in alfredo sauce from Carrabbas and the olive oil had little pesto and garlic spices mixed in with it. We all know you're Italian...not a day goes by where you don't mention it. Enough already! Mama mia!



however if it makes ya feel better...next week I will be German...after all I am Heinz 57!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Chicken Amandine---casserole with curry, rice, chicken, almonds, mushrooms, and cheese





never mind...just send the receipt(pun)...I can cook!


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> never mind...just send the receipt(pun)...I can cook!


You can come over.... My kids won't eat it!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> You can come over.... My kids won't eat it!





really...damn I love a gal with a real sense of humor...I will think about it!


----------



## archangel

archangel said:
			
		

> really...damn I love a gal with a real sense of humor...I will think about it!



Damn...just checked out your Dob on the other board...too young...your dob is just one year older than my youngest daughter...guess this will have to be a platonic relationship...but the dinner still sounds great...just no dessert for me....sigh!


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> Damn...just checked out your Dob on the other board...too young...your dob is just one year older than my youngest daughter...guess this will have to be a platonic relationship...but the dinner still sounds great...just no dessert for me....sigh!



Well, I just thought it would be fun to joke around. Truth is, I love my husband!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Well, I just thought it would be fun to joke around. Truth is, I love my husband!





Flirting is good for the soul..NOOO! Hey I wish ya the best wishes...and have a great 'New Years' too...still ya made my day with the fun banter!


----------



## archangel

archangel said:
			
		

> Flirting is good for the soul..NOOO! Hey I wish ya the best wishes...and have a great 'New Years' too...still ya made my day with the fun banter!




I just received a pm from MOM...she said I gave her neg rep...If so it was a error..I sent her...I thought positive for her sense of humor!...please correct this mistake!


----------



## no1tovote4

An apple.


----------



## Bonnie

Vanilla yogurt with walnuts mixed in...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Gummy bears and a sesame bagel. And water.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Nachos Bell Grande.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Boston Market. Expensive, but tasty.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Just had some chicken teriyaki with broccoli.  Was gonna do Taco Bell, but my beotch driver didn't want to.


----------



## GotZoom

Beef/cheese and Shrimp/cheese empanada. 

Nice, smooth tequila.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Huge cup of coffee, and  salt bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Shattered

Coffee, scrambled eggs, steak, and whole wheat english muffin...  Mmmm.


----------



## archangel

Missed lunch and had a lite breakfast....sooo the old combo will work! :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Soup, peanut butter sammich, and french caramel cream coffee.  Mmmmm.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...


----------



## Bonnie

Total vanilla yogurt cerial..


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking more coffee...


----------



## GotZoom

Monster Lo-Carb Energy Drink.


----------



## Shattered

Scrambled eggs with peppers, bacon, and onions.  Coffee.


----------



## 5stringJeff

coffee


----------



## Abbey Normal

Penne in tomato sauce with green and black olives, and sugar-free pink lemonade


----------



## 5stringJeff

Red Baron microwave pizza.


----------



## archangel

from Caf'e del Rio...and a US beer...I can multi task!


----------



## archangel

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Penne in tomato sauce with green and black olives, and sugar-free pink lemonade




"Pink lemonade"....and to think I thought you were sexy...now I am dissapointed...attorney lady et al!.............


----------



## Abbey Normal

archangel said:
			
		

> "Pink lemonade"....and to think I thought you were sexy...now I am dissapointed...attorney lady et al!.............



You're a hoot, Arch.  I'll go have some B&B now to try to repair my image.


----------



## Shattered

Banana chocolate chip muffin...


----------



## Shattered

Soon...

deep fried turkey
redskin mashed potatoes
cranberry walnut stuffing
green bean casserole
steamed broccoli/cauliflower
pumpernickel/rye rolls
homemade apple pie
homemade pumpkin cheesecake
french vanilla cool whip
wine
egg nog w/ brandy (homemade)

Mmmmm.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Soon...
> 
> deep fried turkey
> redskin mashed potatoes
> cranberry walnut stuffing
> green bean casserole
> steamed broccoli/cauliflower
> pumpernickel/rye rolls
> homemade apple pie
> homemade pumpkin cheesecake
> french vanilla cool whip
> wine
> egg nog w/ brandy (homemade)
> 
> Mmmmm.



Address please.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Address please.



You have mail...


----------



## archangel

Got to the last drum had to pass...reminded me of "Cindy Sheehan"! :firing:


----------



## Bonnie

Home made by me.. Split Pea soup with giant chunks of lean ham accompanied by some whole grain bread, and a slice of melon.........<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/995v.gif' alt='Chef' border=0></a>


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Home made by me.. Split Pea soup with giant chunks of lean ham accompanied by some whole grain bread, and a slice of melon.........<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/995v.gif' alt='Chef' border=0></a>



Now THAT sounds fantastic---Cooled off just enough here to finally break out the "winter food". GOD I love split pea soup!


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Home made by me.. Split Pea soup with giant chunks of lean ham accompanied by some whole grain bread, and a slice of melon.........<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/995v.gif' alt='Chef' border=0></a>





The last time I had some that was really good was back about 1968 just before I got out of the Army...went to a famous Swedish restaurant in San Luis Obispo,ca...can't remember the name of the restaurant...but damn the split pea soup was to die for...How do you make it?...tried campbells soup of the split pea variety...not the same...haven't tried it since! HELP!


----------



## Bonnie

archangel said:
			
		

> The last time I had some that was really good was back about 1968 just before I got out of the Army...went to a famous Swedish restaurant in San Luis Obispo,ca...can't remember the name of the restaurant...but damn the split pea soup was to die for...How do you make it?...tried campbells soup of the split pea variety...not the same...haven't tried it since! HELP!



Hey Archie, It's so easy, buy the dried peas 1lb package, a lb of lean smoked ham, one onion chopped finely (I use white ones), a clove of garlic minced, two cubes of chicken broth or  1 cup ofthe canned kind, salt and pepper, and a little bit of corn starch to thicken.

I use a large soup pot, with 8 to 12 cups of water, bring to a boil, then add peas, onion, garlic, broth, salt/ pepper, let simmer for about 15 min, then add diced ham pieces, let that all simmer for about an hour with lid on then another 20 with lid off, stirring every fifteen minutes to break up the peas, at the very end add a tablespoon of cornstarch stir well, then serve   If you have a hand blender that will make it easier for the peas to break down.  You should have enough to last a few days or serve about six people.


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Hey Archie, It's so easy, buy the dried peas 1lb package, a lb of lean smoked ham, one onion chopped finely (I use white ones), a clove of garlic minced, two cubes of chicken broth or  1 cup ofthe canned kind, salt and pepper, and a little bit of corn starch to thicken.
> 
> I use a large soup pot, with 8 to 12 cups of water, bring to a boil, then add peas, onion, garlic, broth, salt/ pepper, let simmer for about 15 min, then add diced ham pieces, let that all simmer for about an hour with lid on then another 20 with lid off, stirring every fifteen minutes to break up the peas, at the very end add a tablespoon of cornstarch stir well, then serve   If you have a hand blender that will make it easier for the peas to break down.  You should have enough to last a few days or serve about six people.




"Sweet Pea" will give it a go! :cof:


----------



## archangel

Snowed last night...rain today cold...yuk..really hit the spot!


----------



## Bonnie

archangel said:
			
		

> Snowed last night...rain today cold...yuk..really hit the spot!




I take it that it was yummy!!  It's 67 degrees here today Yea!!!!!!


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I take it that it was yummy!!  It's 67 degrees here today Yea!!!!!!




yummy..and numa numa too...I'm jealous about the 67 degrees though...!


----------



## Shattered

Frito's Scoops, & French Onion Dip...

There's gotta be *something* healthy in there somewhere...


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Frito's Scoops, & French Onion Dip...
> 
> There's gotta be *something* healthy in there somewhere...



Gee I never knew Fritos and dip were part of the Atkins plan


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Gee I never knew Fritos and dip were part of the Atkins plan




never laughed so hard....gotta love Bonnie....


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Gee I never knew Fritos and dip were part of the Atkins plan



Holiday revision?


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Holiday revision?



Im sure someone that is as fit as you are can afford to have Fritos once in a while...


----------



## Shattered

Easily.. I've already shoveled my entire driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Easily.. I've already shoveled my entire driveway and sidewalk.



Oh that's right you got hit with all that snow.. Well shoveling does burn many calories
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_4_5.gif' alt='Shoveling Snow' border=0></a>


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Oh that's right you got hit with all that snow.. Well shoveling does burn many calories
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_4_5.gif' alt='Shoveling Snow' border=0></a>



How many calories are in 4 scoops?


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> How many calories are in 4 scoops?



The number you would burn shoveling out your mailbox :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> The number you would burn shoveling out your mailbox :teeth:



Hey.. I've *had* to shovel out my mailbox in the past...and it's attached to the damned house!


----------



## archangel

Good old fashioned baked ham...with green bean casserole..a glass of wine..
too damn cold for beer! :teeth:


----------



## archangel

all this political debating made me hungry...i'm going for some pasta,red sauce,spicey meat a balls,garlic toast and a beer..outta red wine...sigh!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Sunflower seeds


----------



## dilloduck

Freshly roasted peanuts !


----------



## Bonnie

An apple


----------



## deaddude

> What are you eating right now!!!!!!!?????



yo mama

 :halo:


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> yo mama
> 
> :halo:



Gross.


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gross.



Oh come on now, dont be like that, you just have to wait your turn. :rotflmao:


----------



## Nienna

a yogurt-covered pretzel


----------



## archangel

with coffee...got up late this morning...ahh  retired life is good!


----------



## archangel

my new creation...extra large (man size)bun,1/2 pound premium ground beef,lettuce,tomatoe,pickel,relish,red onion,swisscheese,mild cheddar and of course lotsa secret sauce...when they resurect the Wooly Mammoth I will ad this to the menu!...numa numa....


----------



## archangel

"Chuck Norris" super burger...1lb lean beef...super large bun,1/4 pound sharp cheddar cheese,Italian tomatoe slices,4 jalopeno chiles,red onion slices,lettuce(Ice berg) and of course secret sauce! Wash it down with a Corona beer!


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> "Chuck Norris" super burger...1lb lean beef...super large bun,1/4 pound sharp cheddar cheese,Italian tomatoe slices,4 jalopeno chiles,red onion slices,lettuce(Ice berg) and of course secret sauce! Wash it down with a Corona beer!


Good Heavens! Can your body truly digest 1 POUND of beef at one sitting? :shocked: I can't even handle a Quarter Pounder or a Wendy's Single. Gotta go to the Jr. menu.

But it sounds delish. What's in the secret sauce?


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Good Heavens! Can your body truly digest 1 POUND of beef at one sitting? :shocked: I can't even handle a Quarter Pounder or a Wendy's Single. Gotta go to the Jr. menu.
> 
> But it sounds delish. What's in the secret sauce?




when ya share with someone special...and the secret sauce is mild salsa!


----------



## Abbey Normal

A chocolate-covered cherry, dripping in the gooey stuff that surounds the cherry inside. Dark chocolate outside. 

Oh, and it's sugar-free, but tastes just like the real stuff. Yum.


----------



## archangel

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> A chocolate-covered cherry, dripping in the gooey stuff that surounds the cherry inside. Dark chocolate outside.
> 
> Oh, and it's sugar-free, but tastes just like the real stuff. Yum.




No I'm not gonna do it...it's Christmas...so have a very 'Cherry Christmas'  Abbey!


----------



## archangel

with German potato salad and German Green bean salad..washed down with Coca Cola (santa bottles)..cause it's Christmas!


----------



## Bonnie

MetRX protein shake in Chocolate.  And maybe a cookie


----------



## MtnBiker

Not right now but did have this on Christmas






Kurobuta Ham, oh yeah it was great.


http://www.snakeriverfarms.com/products/kurobuta-ham.asp


----------



## The ClayTaurus

mom4 said:
			
		

> Good Heavens! Can your body truly digest 1 POUND of beef at one sitting? :shocked: I can't even handle a Quarter Pounder or a Wendy's Single. Gotta go to the Jr. menu.
> 
> But it sounds delish. What's in the secret sauce?


True men can easily digest such measily portions of meat.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> True men can easily digest such measily portions of meat.



Sure they can.. They just spend the next 36 hours making everyone around them miserable with their belly-aching.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sure they can.. They just spend the next 36 hours making everyone around them miserable with their belly-aching.


Non-sense. I laugh at the challenge of eating a pound of meat, and I certainly need not moan about it afterwards. Who are all these GUHRLY men in your life?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...


----------



## Abbey Normal

Diet Ginger Ale on the rocks


----------



## Shattered

Skittles.  (The candy, dammit).


----------



## Annie

Shrimp Cocktail, petite spinach & crab quiches, smoke salmon in petite fillo cups. If I'm still hungry, Cheesecake Factory Cheesecake has my name on it! 

yeah, I had Christmas here.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Shrimp Cocktail, petite spinach & crab quiches, smoke salmon in petite fillo cups. If I'm still hungry, Cheesecake Factory Cheesecake has my name on it!
> 
> yeah, I had Christmas here.



Yum!


----------



## archangel

Jalopeno cheese burger the 'Chuck Norris' special...with a beer and fries...and being a country guy I work off the calories the old fashioned way...Hard work!


----------



## Shattered

Friday's Steak Quesadilla Rolls..  (hey, they're quick..)


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Friday's Steak Quesadilla Rolls..  (hey, they're quick..)




a quickee girl...just kiding...Fridays does have a good Quesadilla...if ya are in a hurry! to go out a >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Abbey Normal

Shrimp fra Diavolo, and a piece of Harvey Wallbanger cake.


----------



## archangel

got really hungry...I mean really hungry discussing basque foods in another thread...so I concocted a 'mickey mouse' Basque receipe....chili con carne poured over long pasta pazoo...with a topping of cheddar cheese and Jalopeno chiles...and a Corona light beer to wash it down...numa numa!


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Shrimp fra Diavolo, and a piece of Harvey Wallbanger cake.


Hey, my mother-in-law brought us over a Harvey Wallbanger cake yesterday! 

I'm drinking water right now.


----------



## Shattered

Coffee.  Hot, hot, hot coffee.  I'm freezing.

Stupid Wisconsin weather.


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> got really hungry...I mean really hungry discussing basque foods in another thread...so I concocted a 'mickey mouse' Basque receipe....chili con carne poured over long pasta pazoo...with a topping of cheddar cheese and Jalopeno chiles...and a Corona light beer to wash it down...numa numa!


Oh, Archie, you're always washing things down with Corona!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Oh, Archie, you're always washing things down with Corona!





sometimes...Bud Lite or Coors lite or old fasioned Coca Cola...just depends on my mood or the food being washed down... :funnyface


side note: Heck I even have been known to wash down with "MILK"...does the body good...don't ya know?


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Coffee.  Hot, hot, hot coffee.  I'm freezing.
> 
> Stupid Wisconsin weather.




is that not a song title..."Hot-Hot-hot!" kinda akin to 'Margerittaville" no? :


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> Hey, my mother-in-law brought us over a Harvey Wallbanger cake yesterday!



My MIL made mine, too. Is it an MIL thing?


----------



## manu1959

almonds and red wine.....trying to bulid up a tollerance to cyanide


----------



## Abbey Normal

manu1959 said:
			
		

> almonds and red wine.....trying to bulid up a tollerance to cyanide



You never know when that might come in handy...


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> My MIL made mine, too. Is it an MIL thing?


Could be... 

My MIL was DRINKING a Harvey Wallbanger when we got to her house Christmas morning! Maybe it was just a wall-banging time of the year for her! :alco:


----------



## Bonnie

Having some Celestial Season Raspberry Zinger tea.


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> Could be...
> 
> My MIL was DRINKING a Harvey Wallbanger when we got to her house Christmas morning! Maybe it was just a wall-banging time of the year for her! :alco:



Wow! My MIL would be on the floor after that. Of course, she would be after a glass of sherry, too.


----------



## Shattered

Apple dipped in peanut butter.  Mmm.


----------



## Nienna

Shattered said:
			
		

> Apple dipped in peanut butter.  Mmm.


That IS yummy.
Sucking a Raspberry Creme Saver here.


----------



## Bonnie

A slice of Cantalope.....


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Magic Brownies & Crullers.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Harry & David Mocha Shortbread- the richness of deep-roasted coffee and chocolate.


----------



## archangel

boring I know...but I am lazy today...won't mention the brand names until they start paying royalties for the mention...LOL :tng:


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> boring I know...but I am lazy today...won't mention the brand names until they start paying royalties for the mention...LOL :tng:


"washing that pizza down," eh?


----------



## Shattered

That's a lot of beer for one person...


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's a lot of beer for one person...




this from a Wisconsin "Cheese Head" don't y'all measure the intake of beer by the case? lotsa riots up there after ball games! :teeth:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> this from a Wisconsin "Cheese Head" don't y'all measure the intake of beer by the case? lotsa riots up there after ball games! :teeth:


By the keg. Alchy is so cheap there.


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> this from a Wisconsin "Cheese Head" don't y'all measure the intake of beer by the case? lotsa riots up there after ball games! :teeth:



Only those that have no jobs and/or lives.  Riots after ball games?  Noo..  Do your homework before you make rash population generalizations.


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Only those that have no jobs and/or lives.  Riots after ball games?  Noo..  Do your homework before you make rash population generalizations.



and a sense of humor lacking among the elite.... as you pat yourself on the back...geez!


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> By the keg. Alchy is so cheap there.




Milaukees(pun) best is a cheap beer!...LOL


----------



## Shattered

Contrary to your post, you'll find that I have quite the sense of humor.  Where appropriate.

And "Milwaukee's Best" is hardly Milwaukee's "best".. But someone has to make something the sludge of the earth can afford, to feed their fix.


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> "washing that pizza down," eh?





did not mean to dismiss your humor...shattered broke my neck...crushed my eggs and set my nest on fire...per Kathiannes joke....had to defend my humor! :crutch:


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Contrary to your post, you'll find that I have quite the sense of humor.  Where appropriate.
> 
> And "Milwaukee's Best" is hardly Milwaukee's "best".. But someone has to make something the sludge of the earth can afford, to feed their fix.




words of wisdom from Ms.Shat'terd'...way too serious for a young lady!


----------



## Shattered

Psst!  If you have to continually "defend" it, or "explain" it, it's not humor.


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> did not mean to dismiss your humor...shattered broke my neck...crushed my eggs and set my nest on fire...per Kathiannes joke....had to defend my humor! :crutch:


So what kind of beer was it?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> did not mean to dismiss your humor...shattered broke my neck...crushed my eggs and set my nest on fire...per Kathiannes joke....had to defend my humor! :crutch:


haha, marshal of dodge city and you lay eggs... this is getting better and better :rotflmao:


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> So what kind of beer was it?




Bud Lite...do Coors lite also from time to time...but not in summer as Coors has only one plant and tends to be green in summer...Corona is good but over priced!and I enjoy beer with a meal...even though some prudes think this is "Barbaric"...lol


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Bud Lite...do Coors lite also from time to time...but not in summer as Coors has only one plant and tends to be green in summer...Corona is good but over priced!and I enjoy beer with a meal...even though some prudes think this is "Barbaric"...lol


Corona is fantastic. Are you a lime, lemon, or no citrus man?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> haha, marshal of dodge city and you lay eggs... this is getting better and better :rotflmao:





may give yourself a hernia!


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> Bud Lite...do Coors lite also from time to time...but not in summer as Coors has only one plant and tends to be green in summer...Corona is good but over priced!and I enjoy beer with a meal...even though some prudes think this is "Barbaric"...lol


Well, there goes my "Corona theory!" :tng:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> may give yourself a hernia!


too many to mention; thanks for being thick skinned


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Corona is fantastic. Are you a lime, lemon, or no citrus man?



da coconut...answer your question?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> da coconut...answer your question?


drink it all up


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> drink it all up




ya be a Corona dude too!...Please help shattered understand the humor of the "  Food from the Gods"!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> ya be a Corona dude too!...Please help shattered understand the humor of the "  Food from the Gods"!


I think she was just a bit upset about your generalization of wisconseners and rioting... being from close to Detroit, I can sympathize.


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> ya be a Corona dude too!...Please help shattered understand the humor of the "  Food from the Gods"!



You find humor in beer?  And consider it "food from the <i>Gods</i>"?

How weird...


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Well, there goes my "Corona theory!" :tng:




Corona theory...like a great time at the beach having a little fun..with the 'lime and da Coconut'? nah not true...then again what do I know?


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> You find humor in beer?  And consider it "food from the <i>Gods</i>"?
> 
> How weird...





you take everything a person says in chat as gospel...I may not be humorous to ya...but thats okay...can't please all the people all the time...so carry on Ms.Party pooper!


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> you take everything a person says in chat as gospel...I may not be humorous to ya...but thats okay...can't please all the people all the time...so carry on Ms.Party pooper!



I don't take anything anyone says as gospel.. I form my own opinions based on a persons posts.  

Did you ever think I purposely do not laugh at your "humor" not only because it's not funny, and you're forced to explain it, but also because it gets you so angry?  Angry enough to start labeling people?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I think she was just a bit upset about your generalization of wisconseners and rioting... being from close to Detroit, I can sympathize.[/QUOTe
> 
> quit with the Mr.PC allready...this was tongue in cheek stuff...some are way to serious! :hail:


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> The ClayTaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was just a bit upset about your generalization of wisconseners and rioting... being from close to Detroit, I can sympathize.[/QUOTe
> 
> quit with the Mr.PC allready...this was tongue in cheek stuff...some are way to serious! :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic.. Because he doesn't jump to do what you told him to, you label him as Mr. PC, and everyone else as far too serious?
> 
> Have another drink.
Click to expand...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> The ClayTaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was just a bit upset about your generalization of wisconseners and rioting... being from close to Detroit, I can sympathize.[/QUOTe
> 
> quit with the Mr.PC allready...this was tongue in cheek stuff...some are way to serious! :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> Your tongue fell out. Put it back in, it's getting everyone else wet.
Click to expand...


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> archangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your tongue fell out. Put it back in, it's getting everyone else wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will pass on this obvious back peddeling...I concede you and shattered make the perfect couple...I have no sense of humor!...only y'all from the states of Wisconsin and Michigan do...carry on wonder boys and girls...!
Click to expand...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> The ClayTaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will pass on this obvious back peddeling...I concede you and shattered make the perfect couple...I have no sense of humor!...only y'all from the states of Wisconsin and Michigan do...carry on wonder boys and girls...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did I back peddle?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> archangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did I back peddle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he's gone..  When he gets cornered, he does this little "dismissed" routine, and heads for the hills..  Then, when he starts posting in other sections of the board, he'll make some stupid crack, and then make a reference to you and/or I stating that he has no humor.
Click to expand...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> The ClayTaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he's gone..  When he gets cornered, he does this little "dismissed" routine, and heads for the hills..  Then, when he starts posting in other sections of the board, he'll make some stupid crack, and then make a reference to you and/or I stating that he has no humor.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's fun to ask him the same question and get the same response over and over. He _is _ the Marshall of Dodge City!
Click to expand...


----------



## archangel

Jalopeno cheese burger,chips and a Vernors G-ale...lunch time out west!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Harry & David Strawberry Licorice.

I'm not really impressed, but it does make it easy for me to drink a lot of water...


----------



## Bonnie

Turkey sandwich on multigrain bread with turkey gravy poured on top.

But this weekend Im making Jumbo Lump Crabmeat Raviolis......


----------



## 5stringJeff

A "Sicilian" sandwich from Blimpies.  Ciabatta bread, ham, prosicutto (sp?) and salami and some kind of cheese.  Grilled and hot!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> ...But this weekend Im making Jumbo Lump Crabmeat Raviolis......



Yum, I'll give you my address.  

Btw, did you ever make it to Longwood?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> A "Sicilian" sandwich from Blimpies.  Ciabatta bread, ham, prosicutto (sp?) and salami and some kind of cheese.  Grilled and hot!


OMG Blimpies, how I miss thee. 12 inch blimpie best with 3 chocolate chip cookies was basically how I made it through highschool lunch.


----------



## Abbey Normal

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> drink it all up




...and call me in the morn-ing?


----------



## archangel

must depart this board...start working on the dinner menu for tonight...going with "Irish Stew" and a cold beer or two...tis nice to be diverse, at least when it comes to cooking! Not to mention being retired and have lotsa time to concentrate on food vs politics....


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> ...and call me in the morn-ing?


You put the lime in the coke, you nut.


----------



## Abbey Normal

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You put the lime in the coke, you nut.



Now that's a Cuba Libre


Harry Nilsson---Coconut 

Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime 
His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime. 
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up, 
And said, "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache? 
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?" "
Now let me get this straight ", 
Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up 
Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up 
Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up 
Put the lime in the coconut, you called your doctor, woke him up, 
And say, 'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache? 
I say, Doctor, doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, dooooctor, to relieve this belly ache?' 
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together, 
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better, 
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up, 
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning 
Wouh wouh wouh wouh wouh 
Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime 
His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime. 
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up, 
She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up, 
Say "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache? 
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say Doctor! let me get this straight". 
You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up, 
You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up, 
You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up, 
Put the lime in the coconut, you such a silly woman!, 
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together, 
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better. 
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both down 
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning 
Woo Woo, ain't there nothin' you can take, I say 
Woo Woo, to relieve my belly ache, 
You say woo woo ain't there nothin' I can take, I say 
Woo woo, to relieve your belly ache, 
You say yah yah, ain't there nothin' I can take, I say 
Waah waah, to relieve this belly ache, 
I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say Doctor!, you such a silly woman!, 
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together, 
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better, 
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up, 
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the moooooorning, 
Yes, you call me in the morning, 
If you call me in the morning, then X5


----------



## archangel

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Now that's a Cuba Libre
> 
> 
> Harry Nilsson---Coconut
> 
> Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime
> His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime.
> She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
> She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
> She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
> She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up,
> And said, "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
> I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?" "
> Now let me get this straight ",
> Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up
> Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up
> Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up
> Put the lime in the coconut, you called your doctor, woke him up,
> And say, 'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take,
> I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
> I say, Doctor, doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say, Doctor, dooooctor, to relieve this belly ache?'
> Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together,
> Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better,
> Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
> Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning
> Wouh wouh wouh wouh wouh
> Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime
> His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime.
> She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up,
> She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up,
> Say "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
> I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say Doctor! let me get this straight".
> You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
> You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
> You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
> Put the lime in the coconut, you such a silly woman!,
> Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together,
> Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better.
> Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both down
> Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning
> Woo Woo, ain't there nothin' you can take, I say
> Woo Woo, to relieve my belly ache,
> You say woo woo ain't there nothin' I can take, I say
> Woo woo, to relieve your belly ache,
> You say yah yah, ain't there nothin' I can take, I say
> Waah waah, to relieve this belly ache,
> I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take,
> I say Doctor!, you such a silly woman!,
> Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together,
> Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better,
> Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
> Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the moooooorning,
> Yes, you call me in the morning,
> If you call me in the morning, then X5




y'all missed your calling...you have a great sense of direction remembering the lines in a song...I'm impressed...I can remember long ago in a different world about late 62 or was that 63..taking a break after graduating from HS and working for Pac Tele & telegraph co...I had a associate who was a aspiring song writer working the grind to make ends meet...He was collaborating with a associate on a new song "Monster Mash" I gave him a line or two to add..."It was a graveyard smash" I guess I missed my calling too...NOT! I only added my two cents after a beer or two...life is funny though!...Carry on! and by all means put da lime in da coconut...taste mighty good!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> y'all missed your calling...you have a great sense of direction remembering the lines in a song...I'm impressed...I can remember long ago in a different world about late 62 or was that 63..taking a break after graduating from HS and working for Pac Tele & telegraph co...I had a associate who was a aspiring song writer working the grind to make ends meet...He was collaborating with a associate on a new song "Monster Mash" I gave him a line or two to add..."It was a graveyard smash" I guess I missed my calling too...NOT! I only added my two cents after a beer or two...life is funny though!...Carry on! and by all means put da lime in da coconut...taste mighty good!


You had a hand in writing Monster Mash?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You had a hand in writing Monster Mash?





not a hand just a verbal comment..added line...got me two beers and $20.00
is that hard to understand....he also co-wrote another song which I added verbal comments over a beer!...I'm not a song writer by any stretch of the imagination...just grew up in the right place at the right time and associated with those that did.... :


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> not a hand just a verbal comment..added line...got me two beers and $20.00
> is that hard to understand....he also co-wrote another song which I added verbal comments over a beer!...I'm not a song writer by any stretch of the imagination...just grew up in the right place at the right time and associated with those that did.... :


wow. Were you friends?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> wow. Were you friends?




just a friend who happened to work where I did...associates would be a more realistic word...I only have a handful of close friends...but alot of associates as most in real life do!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> just a friend who happened to work where I did...associates would be a more realistic word...I only have a handful of close friends...but alot of associates as most in real life do!


Cool. Which guy did you know? Bobby or Lenny?


----------



## archangel

with lotsa cheese,tomatoes,avacados,salsa and washed down with.................a glass of milk...does the body good don't ya know!


----------



## Abbey Normal

archangel said:
			
		

> with lotsa cheese,tomatoes,avacados,salsa and washed down with.................a glass of milk...does the body good don't ya know!



Arch, just curious, do you eat Mexican (or is it Tex/Mex) food every day? I could probably eat Chinese food every day if I let myself.


----------



## archangel

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Arch, just curious, do you eat Mexican (or is it Tex/Mex) food every day? I could probably eat Chinese food every day if I let myself.




I just like spicey food..closer to tex/mex or calif/mex or nevada/mex being that my Grandmother on my Dads side was of Spanish heritage..The 'Castro' name recorded in Calif history..era Spanish land grants...so I guess it is in my blood...


----------



## Abbey Normal

archangel said:
			
		

> I just like spicey food..closer to tex/mex or calif/mex or nevada/mex being that my Grandmother on my Dads side was of Spanish heritage..The 'Castro' name recorded in Calif history..era Spanish land grants...so I guess it is in my blood...



I have no genetic excuse- not a drop of Chinese blood in me that I know of, lol.


----------



## Shattered

Coffee.  Coffee.  Coffee.

...and more coffee...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shelled Peanuts


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Shelled Peanuts



Did you take your hormone pills?  The operations not far off! :halo:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Did you take your hormone pills?  The operations not far off! :halo:


Come on, RWA. Stop going to popular threads in order to try and get them closed to somehow villify me. Go back to PM and see if you can keep up, troglodyte.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Come on, RWA. Stop going to popular threads in order to try and get them closed to somehow villify me. Go back to PM and see if you can keep up, troglodyte.



Lighten, up, Tranny! :teeth:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Lighten, up, Tranny! :teeth:


You've really gotten lazy; your tactics are as transparent as bottled water. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

More shelled peanuts, and a yellow apple.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You've really gotten lazy; your tactics are as transparent as bottled water. You're not fooling anyone.




Tactics?  Tactics?  I don't need no steenking tactics!


----------



## Nienna

water


----------



## archangel

menu for tonight...so Abbey doesn't think I always eat Mexican...gonna have German..Pork Chops,Green bean salad,baked potatoe and maybe a German Beer...Heiniken sound good or not?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> menu for tonight...so Abbey doesn't think I always eat Mexican...gonna have German..Pork Chops,Green bean salad,baked potatoe and maybe a German Beer...Heiniken sound good or not?


A keg can is always in good taste.


----------



## manu1959

archangel said:
			
		

> menu for tonight...so Abbey doesn't think I always eat Mexican...gonna have German..Pork Chops,Green bean salad,baked potatoe and maybe a German Beer...Heiniken sound good or not?



dan quayle...............is that you?


----------



## archangel

manu1959 said:
			
		

> dan quayle...............is that you?




just added the e at the end for the spelling police to have something to bitch at...didn't think it would be you though! :funnyface


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Another liberal trap! Consider yourself foiled, Manu.


----------



## Abbey Normal

archangel said:
			
		

> menu for tonight...so Abbey doesn't think I always eat Mexican...gonna have German..Pork Chops,Green bean salad,baked potatoe and maybe a German Beer...Heiniken sound good or not?




Heineken always sounds good.


----------



## archangel

Steak,Potato(left out the e so clay and dmp and manu can go back to sleep) and Chefs salad,maybe a beer then again maybe a soda! or Milk! 

side note: did see a advertising sign at "Scolaris" market said....Potatoes $.99 a 5lb bag..............


----------



## Abbey Normal

A couple of Lorna Doone shortbread cookies. 

"Hey Lorna, how you Doone?"


----------



## archangel

Marinated Italian Chicken Breast,mashed potato(e)'s can I say pun?..Italian salad and a coke!


----------



## Annie

archangel said:
			
		

> Marinated Italian Chicken Breast,mashed potato(e)'s can I say pun?..Italian salad and a coke!


How about crow?


----------



## archangel

Kathianne said:
			
		

> How about crow?



sounds like dmp's dinner...enough of this okay? Ya had your fun now go away!


----------



## Annie

archangel said:
			
		

> sounds like dmp's dinner...enough of this okay? Ya had your fun now go away!


Ya know what Arch? You are not the arbitor. You have NO rep to boss mods/admins around. You are a hairbreath away from being banned. i would suggest you shut it. A word to the wise. Perhaps that was wasted.


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> A couple of Lorna Doone shortbread cookies.
> 
> "Hey Lorna, how you Doone?"


LOL! That's Joey's pick-up line!


----------



## manu1959

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Another liberal trap! Consider yourself foiled, Manu.



i can't spell what is he talking about?


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> LOL! That's Joey's pick-up line!



Actually, he ripped it off from the Stooges. Shemp, to be exact.


----------



## Shattered

Salad & bacon cheeseburger sans bun.


----------



## archangel

1/2 lb prime beef,cheddar and prov cheese,jalopeno peppers,lettuce,tomatoe,onion,salsa and secret sauce(don't ask) almost time for the SciFi channel and "War of the Worlds" Tom should be entertaining tonight! ...
Yeah Baby! at least the burger not sure about the movie yet..... :tng:


----------



## archangel

Tostadas...lotsa meat,beans,tomatoe,lettuce,onion,olives,sour creame and cheddar cheese,salsa...lotsa salsa...and a ginger beer or maybe a lite bud or coors or whatever!....Then again maybe Milk!


----------



## archangel

with baked potato stuffed with cheddar cheese,italian salad and a shasta cola(ran out of coca cola...sigh)


----------



## Shattered

Ladyfinger Cheesecake - as soon as I finish making it...  Mmmmm.


----------



## Shattered

Mucinex, Nyquil, cough drops, and any other damned thing I can get my hands on to make me feel better.


----------



## archangel

Burger patty...smothered in ranch beans,onion,cheddar cheese and salsa...with a Bud lite and garlic bread...had the Bud vs a coke so clay boy could have some more fun!


----------



## deaddude

crow


----------



## Shattered

Lunch, anyone?







Mmmmm.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Lunch, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.



Where is the Salsa?

Whoever heard of fajitas without Salsa?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Where is the Salsa?
> 
> Whoever heard of fajitas without Salsa?



It's that white stuff underneath..they just changed the consistency, the look, and the name of it.. Now they're referring to it as "sour cream".


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's that white stuff underneath..they just changed the consistency, the look, and the name of it.. Now they're referring to it as "sour cream".


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

>



Odd.  That's the second time in less than 3 minutes I've seen that particular emoticon..

I'm going to develop a complex soon...


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Odd.  That's the second time in less than 3 minutes I've seen that particular emoticon..
> 
> I'm going to develop a complex soon...



The "sour cream" of the gods....


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> The "sour cream" of the gods....



Hell hath no fury...

Indeed.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hell hath no fury...
> 
> Indeed.



And once you taste the Scorned Woman....


...um...the salsa I mean....


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Bologna sandwich with mustard, mayo, American cheese, spinach, onion and tomato with some bbq Pringles for crunchin'


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Girl Scout Cookies! Not that I'm having them for lunch, but they just delivered them. The Lemon Coolers are actually not too bad.


----------



## theHawk

Ice Cream cake, its a co-workers belated birthday!


----------



## Shattered

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream.

(Yes, it's -16 out, and I'm eating ice cream)


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Cornbread and stew. Mmmm.

Only about 30 degrees here, but that's cold enough for some hot stew.


----------



## Abbey Normal

A couple of heart-shaped mini Nestle's Crunch candies, wrapped in pink cellophane, washed down with a glass of Orange-Creme flavored Seltzer.


----------



## manu1959

a nice spanish red wine and almonds....


----------



## deaddude

BBBBBRRRAAAAIIIIIINNNNNSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nienna

a pizza stick


----------



## Said1

Tuna with Hellman's real mayo. NOT miracle whip. Ew.


----------



## Shattered

Black bean & wild rice soup.  Mmm.  Warm.


----------



## Nienna

a cheese coney


----------



## Said1

mom4 said:
			
		

> a cheese coney




What's a coney?


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's a coney?


Hot dog..pretty sure.


----------



## Nienna

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's a coney?


It's a Cincinnati thing. It's basically a chili dog. With cheese. Maybe onions and mustard. And the chili is Greek, not Tex-Mex.





2000 posts!


----------



## archangel

and a glass of OJ...all this UAE debate made me hungry for bacon!


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> a cheese coney



As in Coney Island? (which is famous for hot dogs).


----------



## Shattered

Steak & Provolone Quesadilla's..  Mmmm.

(With sour cream; not salsa)


----------



## Kagom

Taco mix stuff with the soft taco shells in the mix and the baked Sour Cream and Onion chips from Lays.  Jelly beans...(my only real weakness).


----------



## Said1

Oreo cookies.


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> As in Coney Island? (which is famous for hot dogs).


Don't know...


----------



## Shattered

Mmm.  Lunch.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mmm.  Lunch.



Know what I learned in school today?

Sharing.......


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Know what I learned in school today?
> 
> Sharing.......



Hmm..  Whatcha got to share?


----------



## deaddude

There is plenty to go around


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> There is plenty to go around



Not necessarily..  See, I have this thing with sharing various...things.

I just don't do it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> As in Coney Island? (which is famous for hot dogs).


Yes.


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not necessarily..  See, I have this thing with sharing various...things.



Perhaps you would be willing to specify on exactly what "things" you are unwilling to share


----------



## GotZoom

deaddude said:
			
		

> Perhaps you would be willing to specify on exactly what "things" you are unwilling to share


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> Perhaps you would be willing to specify on exactly what "things" you are unwilling to share



Not particularily...


----------



## deaddude

not willing to share a dance with me shattered, I'm crushed


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> not willing to share a dance with me shattered, I'm crushed



One does not dance while eating.


----------



## deaddude

that depends entirely on the dance and the food involved


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> that depends entirely on the dance and the food involved



<i>**hands you a piece of tomato**</i>  Dance away.


----------



## deaddude

A tomato is not for dancing, unless... oh of course, hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GotZoom

deaddude said:
			
		

> A tomato is not for dancing, unless... oh of course, hmmmmmmmmm



You can do that tomato dance. 

I'm thinking about something else.


----------



## Bonnie

Whole Wheat pancakes and blueberry syrup


----------



## GotZoom

7/8ths of a steak and cheese quesadilla.

The eighth piece had that crappy sour cream stuff on it and someone else took it.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> 7/8ths of a steak and cheese quesadilla.
> 
> The eighth piece had that crappy sour cream stuff on it and someone else took it.



The other 7/8 has that crappy salsa crap on it, which is why you still have it.


----------



## dmp

Trying to convince myself to go eat, ANYTHING right about now.  I think I have an eating disorder - every time I think about eating i get sorta down and think "why should I eat? I have plenty of 'reserves'" 

but - I'll probably eat a granola/fruit bar in a few minutes...hopefully that and water will keep me till dinner


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> The other 7/8 has that crappy salsa crap on it, which is why you still have it.



But there was some of the salsa on your piece....HA!!!!


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> But there was some of the salsa on your piece....HA!!!!



I flicked it off..What do you think all that stuff on your head is?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I flicked it off..What do you think all that stuff on your head is?



Oh.....I thought it was salsa...hang on..









Ewwwww....a seagull must have flown over.


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> Trying to convince myself to go eat, ANYTHING right about now.  I think I have an eating disorder - every time I think about eating i get sorta down and think "why should I eat? I have plenty of 'reserves'"
> 
> but - I'll probably eat a granola/fruit bar in a few minutes...hopefully that and water will keep me till dinner




Dude.

Protein and fat.

Granola and sugar is just going to send your system into overdrive, and you'll want *more* food..  (You remember all this...)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Trying to convince myself to go eat, ANYTHING right about now.  I think I have an eating disorder - every time I think about eating i get sorta down and think "why should I eat? I have plenty of 'reserves'"
> 
> but - I'll probably eat a granola/fruit bar in a few minutes...hopefully that and water will keep me till dinner



eating less will slow your metabolism and result in you burning fewer calories than if you ate a little bit every couple hours or so.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> eating less will slow your metabolism and result in you burning fewer calories than if you ate a little bit every couple hours or so.



What he said, too.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Oh.....I thought it was salsa...hang on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwww....a seagull must have flown over.



:swoon:


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dude.
> 
> Protein and fat.
> 
> Granola and sugar is just going to send your system into overdrive, and you'll want *more* food..  (You remember all this...)




I do - but Atkins doesn't work on me...I lost a few pounds, then 'nothing'...stayed in induction phase - per their site - for about 5 weeks.



Now, I just stopped eating so much...Snacks here and there, usually whole-weat, and just a hand full, and salad for lunchy.

:-/


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> I do - but Atkins doesn't work on me...I lost a few pounds, then 'nothing'...stayed in induction phase - per their site - for about 5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I just stopped eating so much...Snacks here and there, usually whole-weat, and just a hand full, and salad for lunchy.
> 
> :-/



Then perhaps...you needn't lose as much as you think..  Overly critical, maybe?


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> :swoon:



Why do they never swoon for the tomato dance? Sigh


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Then perhaps...you needn't lose as much as you think..  Overly critical, maybe?



Not at all.  I'm near 'obese' by most body-fat-scales. 

:-/

73" tall, 225lbs.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Not at all.  I'm near 'obese' by most body-fat-scales.
> 
> :-/
> 
> 73" tall, 225lbs.



Bodyfat scales are bullshit unless you get one specifically customized for you.

I'm 6'2ish and 230, and nowhere near obese. Don't judge you fattiness based on some non-scientific BMI or BMI-like index. They don't take muscle mass into consideration hardly at all; they're garbage.


----------



## Abbey Normal

dmp said:
			
		

> Not at all.  I'm near 'obese' by most body-fat-scales.
> 
> :-/
> 
> 73" tall, 225lbs.



Those scales must be prepared by people who stand to make money from people trying to lose weight. Looking at your pics, you are not anywhere near to being obese.


----------



## Nienna

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yes.


But the chili must be Greek.


----------



## Nienna

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> eating less will slow your metabolism and result in you burning fewer calories than if you ate a little bit every couple hours or so.


Eat whatever you want when you're hungry, stop when you're satisfied, not stuffed. The perfect diet.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

mom4 said:
			
		

> But the chili must be Greek.


Only beef and a refried-bean like sauce, no?


----------



## Nienna

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Only beef and a refried-bean like sauce, no?


No, no, no, no! No BEANS (unless it's a 5-way or a 4-way bean).
The chili is an incredibly pungent, BO scented mess. But it tastes good!

It's got all kinds of weird spices, like cinnamon & chocolate. The beef is boiled up really fine, it has a little tomato paste, and weird spices. It's more of a sauce than a chili.

Here's a run-down of Cincinnati-style chiili:
You have your chili spaghetti (AKA 2-way). This consists of spaghetti topped with Cincinnati/Greek chili.

3-way: spaghetti, then chili, then mild shredded cheddar.

4-way: spaghetti, then chili, then either kidney beans OR chopped onion, then mild cheddar.

5-way: spaghetti, then chili, then kidney beans, then onion, then cheddar.

A coney is a hot dog with Greek/Cincinnati chili.
A Cheese Coney is a hot dog with chili, cheddar, and optional onion and mustard.

A chili cheese pup has no hot dog.

Now you're ready to eat in Cincy!


----------



## archangel

so am having a T-Bone NY steak...quick fried with lotsa garlic salt and pepper...baked potato...and salad...with a small glass of wine...Pisano red!


----------



## deaddude

Fire


----------



## Abbey Normal




----------



## archangel

Baked Ham...butt portion...bone in...pinapple and special family seasoning...mashed potato's and gravy..and Broccili with onion and bacon...smothered with Cheddar cheese sauce...I'm in the mood to protest Islam and any other religion who says I can't do this....LOL


----------



## archangel

archangel said:
			
		

> Baked Ham...butt portion...bone in...pinapple and special family seasoning...mashed potato's and gravy..and Broccili with onion and bacon...smothered with Cheddar cheese sauce...I'm in the mood to protest Islam and any other religion who says I can't do this....LOL




from last night...more Islam protesting...ham steak...artichokes with lemon and butter...and a salad with ranch dressing and added bacon bits...If this makes me a racist...so be it...sorry Israel I like the other "White' meat....as Jesus said....It's not what goes into the body that fouls it-but that which comes out!...End of Story....


----------



## archangel

getting a headache trying to explain my dry sense of humor in here...so I looked in the fridge and saw about two lbs of left over ham...said hell no...enough protesting for the last two days...found some HB and lotsa fixings and stuff for a Italian night...so pasta with red sauce...garlic bread and Italian salad for tonight!Maybe a beer is in order to sooth the wild beast!


----------



## Annie

archangel said:
			
		

> getting a headache trying to explain my dry sense of humor in here...so I looked in the fridge and saw about two lbs of left over ham...said hell no...enough protesting for the last two days...found some HB and lotsa fixings and stuff for a Italian night...so pasta with red sauce...garlic bread and Italian salad for tonight!Maybe a beer is in order to sooth the wild beast!


*hint* if you have to try and explain, it isn't working. *end hint*


----------



## archangel

Kathianne said:
			
		

> *hint* if you have to try and explain, it isn't working. *end hint*




Babe...Sony and Cher...now if the person whom you think I offended ask's for a apology...then I will be more than happy to give one...as for your asking "No way Jose" it did not or should not have affected you...'Touche' is in order!


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> *hint* if you have to try and explain, it isn't working. *end hint*



We've had this discussion.  I've told him time and time again, if you have to explain it, it isn't humor.


----------



## archangel

countless un-registered members took the time to chastize my lack of humor...whats wrong with this picture? :rotflmao:


----------



## MissileMan

archangel said:
			
		

> countless un-registered members took the time to chastize my lack of humor...whats wrong with this picture? :rotflmao:



No chastisement, but you are the antithesis of humorous and witty.  However, you rate a B+ in entertaining.


----------



## Mr. P

Hard boil eggs with HOT sauce, and salt of course!


----------



## archangel

MissileMan said:
			
		

> No chastisement, but you are the antithesis of humorous and witty.  However, you rate a B+ in entertaining.





So far a simple check on math puts me at approximately a 99% approval rate way above GW...so S&K had better get busy they only need approximately 1304 disapproval raters to put me at the 49% rating...but still way above GW&Dick... 

Ps: And you my friend are the antithesis of Einstein...but I also give you a B+ for effort...albeit it is misplaced!


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hard boil eggs with HOT sauce, and salt of course!





a slice of Green Ham with that if ya don't mind...it's almost St.Patties day...don't ya know!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hard boil eggs with HOT sauce, and salt of course!



damn--that sounds great!!! Now I gotta go to the store, dammit!


----------



## dmp

archangel said:
			
		

> So far a simple check on math puts me at approximately a 99% approval rate



Dude - from one man to another...there are NOT very many people here who seem to 'get' your humour or wit.  No offense, but a lot of people simply have no idea wtf you're saying sometimes.

Might wanna consider re-evaluating the source of your approval rating.


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> So far a simple check on math puts me at approximately a 99% approval rate way above GW...so S&K had better get busy they only need approximately 1304 disapproval raters to put me at the 49% rating...but still way above GW&Dick...
> 
> Ps: And you my friend are the antithesis of Einstein...but I also give you a B+ for effort...albeit it is misplaced!



WTH are you talking about, dumbass?


----------



## archangel

dmp said:
			
		

> Dude - from one man to another...there are NOT very many people here who seem to 'get' your humour or wit.  No offense, but a lot of people simply have no idea wtf you're saying sometimes.
> 
> Might wanna consider re-evaluating the source of your approval rating.




Damn now that makes three...gotta redo the math...oh oh i'm down to 98.99%


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> Damn now that makes three...gotta redo the math...oh oh i'm down to 98.99%




Keep counting, toots.


----------



## dmp

archangel said:
			
		

> Damn now that makes three...gotta redo the math...oh oh i'm down to 98.99%


----------



## Shattered

**chokes on own laughter - can't even breathe**

That last one rocks!!


----------



## archangel

but dude if that was a pic of you...ya really need a hair cut...maybe a little floss...and I can't redue the math cause ya three already gave me your disapproval


----------



## archangel

Missed breakfast...so I am having Ham and eggs with hash brown potatos...and of course coffee..and am still waiting on more responses to validate shattered and dmps assessment of my sense of humor...still sitting at 98.99% approval...sure hope at least a few others will come to their aid...I don't want to see them humiliated...


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> Missed breakfast...so I am having Ham and eggs with hash brown potatos...and of course coffee..and am still waiting on more responses to validate shattered and dmps assessment of my sense of humor...still sitting at 98.99% approval...sure hope at least a few others will come to their aid...I don't want to see them humiliated...



Dude.  You.  Are.  Not.  Funny.

If you're the only one that gets your sense of humor, it's not humor.  It's asinine prattling.


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dude.  You.  Are.  Not.  Funny.
> 
> If you're the only one that gets your sense of humor, it's not humor.  It's asinine prattling.




and more from the "Desparate Housewife"  ahh miss your coffee this morning...or is that chocolate? ( still waiting for all your supporters!)
 :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> and more from the "Desparate Housewife"  ahh miss your coffee this morning...or is that chocolate? ( still waiting for all your supporters!)
> :funnyface



I mailed the chocolate to my oh-so-loveable minion.

I've had my coffee today.

When all is said and done, you're still not funny, tho.


----------



## Shattered

Come to think of it..  4 people in this thread alone have indicated that you're not funny.  Not one has stepped forward in your defense.


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> I mailed the chocolate to my oh-so-loveable minion.
> 
> I've had my coffee today.
> 
> When all is said and done, you're still not funny, tho.





resorting to bribary now...and #4 will speak soon after indulging in the chocolate you mailed...LOL...nice try....as for others not comming to my defense...well some things are best left unsaid...you seem to be the only one so concerned as to my sense of humor(and the other three out of 1610 registered members)


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> resorting to bribary now...and #4 will speak soon after indulging in the chocolate you mailed...LOL...nice try....as for others not comming to my defense...well some things are best left unsaid...you seem to be the only one so concerned as to my sense of humor(and the other three out of 1610 registered members)



If you could count, that would be #5.. However, I don't need to bribe people to make you look like an idiot.. You do fine on your own.


----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you could count, that would be #5.. However, I don't need to bribe people to make you look like an idiot.. You do fine on your own.




so far you,dmp,kathy and maybe missleman have expressed this...zoom is still quite on the issue still pending the chocolate consumption...this would make five...and still leaves me at 98.97% approval...lol


----------



## GotZoom

archangel said:
			
		

> so far you,dmp,kathy and maybe missleman have expressed this...zoom is still quite on the issue still pending the chocolate consumption...this would make five...and still leaves me at 98.97% approval...lol



Actually, my decision was made quite a while ago.  And you have done nothing but convinced me even further that you are a humorless and classless individual.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Actually, my decision was made quite a while ago.  And you have done nothing but convinced me even further that you are a humorless and classless individual.



Baby..you're supposed to wait until you GET the chocolate.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Baby..you're supposed to wait until you GET the chocolate.



Nah...I'd rather show my gratitude in another way.


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Actually, my decision was made quite a while ago.  And you have done nothing but convinced me even further that you are a humorless and classless individual.




I'm still at 98.97% though...and for the classless statement...I have lost more class than you will ever have...now enjoy the chocolate!


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Nah...I'd rather show my gratitude in another way.












Details.


----------



## GotZoom

archangel said:
			
		

> I'm still at 98.97% though...and for the classless statement...I have lost more class than you will ever have...now enjoy the chocolate!



<img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1753&img=give_a_damn_pro.gif" border="0">


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> I'm still at 98.97% though...and for the classless statement...I have lost more class than you will ever have...now enjoy the chocolate!



You do not want to go there.  Trust me.


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1753&img=give_a_damn_pro.gif" border="0">





My sentiments exactly...a very good close to this diatribe on my sense of humor...now you and shattered can bash me all ya want...cause I will take your advice "Frankly Scarlet-I don't give a damn!"


----------



## Shattered

archangel said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly...a very good close to this diatribe on my sense of humor...now you and shattered can bash me all ya want...cause I will take your advice "Frankly Scarlet-I don't give a damn!"



Huh?

We have better ways to occupy our time than talking about you when you're not here..  Too bad you can't say the same.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> We have better ways to occupy our time than talking about you when you're not here..  Too bad you can't say the same.



Hey sweetie...we might want to take it easy on our boy here.

You know...that short bus to school thing...


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn--that sounds great!!! Now I gotta go to the store, dammit!


It is good, I used to use Tabasco but now I prefer to use Frank's Redhot sauce.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Details.



[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0786866179/qid=1141679977/sr=2-1/ref=pd_bbs_b_2_1/002-4116230-6754465?s=books&v=glance&n=283155[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0836218639/qid=1141679822/sr=1-3/ref=sr_1_3/002-4116230-6754465?s=books&v=glance&n=283155[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0892811382/qid=1141679930/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_2/002-4116230-6754465?s=books&v=glance&n=283155[/ame]


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/07...54465?s=books&v=glance&n=283155&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08...54465?s=books&v=glance&n=283155&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08...54465?s=books&v=glance&n=283155&tag=ff0d01-20



LMAO!!!!!

(Why is the 101 Uses For Silly Putty the only image missing?)


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!
> 
> (Why is the 101 Uses For Silly Putty the only image missing?)



*winks*

I'll show you later.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> *winks*
> 
> I'll show you later.



 :clap1:  :clap1:  :clap1:


----------



## misterblu




----------



## Shattered

misterblu said:
			
		

>



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misterblu

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




New and Improved by popular request:


----------



## misterblu

misterblu said:
			
		

> New and Improved by popular request:




For full effect, use with following:






 :alco:


----------



## Shattered

misterblu said:
			
		

> New and Improved by popular request:



You SO SO SO SO SO rule!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> Missed breakfast...so I am having Ham and eggs with hash brown potatos...and of course coffee..and am still waiting on more responses to validate shattered and dmps assessment of my sense of humor...still sitting at 98.99% approval...sure hope at least a few others will come to their aid...I don't want to see them humiliated...


If you were really interested in a fair assessment of your humor, you wouldn't hide it in the "what are you eating right now thread."

But obviously you realize that actually asking the board whether or not they like or even understand your "sense of humor" will not turn out pretty for you, because you DO hide it in the "what are you eating right now" thread.







Oh, and Pale, are you paying attention? Welcome to a perfect example of why statistics are worthless.


----------



## MissileMan

misterblu said:
			
		

>



Outstanding!


----------



## archangel

Ham,cheese and jalopeno peppers...with coffee!and sourdough toast!


----------



## Annie

archangel said:
			
		

> so far you,dmp,kathy and maybe missleman have expressed this...zoom is still quite on the issue still pending the chocolate consumption...this would make five...and still leaves me at 98.97% approval...lol


Leave me out of your posts, when I'm not involved. Drop the poll on your humor in this thread or we'll close it for off topic. Feel free to go to chat.


----------



## dmp

Nature Valley Chewy Trail Mix Fruit and Nut bar.


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> Nature Valley Chewy Trail Mix Fruit and Nut bar.



Fruit?  There has to be cranberry in there, then..

**snitches cranberry and wanders off**

Hey, Arch!  Like your emoticon??  It rules!


----------



## deaddude

Fermented honey. Realy it is delicious and intoxicating. Win-win


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Leave me out of your posts, when I'm not involved. Drop the poll on your humor in this thread or we'll close it for off topic. Feel free to go to chat.


Please don't close it; just ban him from it, should his behavior warrant it. That'd be so much better.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Please don't close it; just ban him from it, should his behavior warrant it. That'd be so much better.



Agreed.  It IS a fun thread, and it IS sorta a general chat.. Don't take the toys from the playground - take the bad child, and ground him from the toys.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Agreed.  It IS a fun thread, and it IS sorta a general chat.. Don't take the toys from the playground - take the bad child, and ground him from the toys.


I don't get your sense of humor.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I don't get your sense of humor.



*sigh*

I have become Arch.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I'm having ham, turkey, roast beef, and provolone with MIRACLE WHIP   on Peppridge Farm Farmhouse Nutty Oat Bread. Peppridge Farm makes the best bread. Accompanying my nutty sandwhich will be a Coke and some Sun Chips.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I'm having ham, turkey, roast beef, and provolone with MIRACLE WHIP   on Peppridge Farm Farmhouse Nutty Oat Bread. Peppridge Farm makes the best bread. Accompanying my nutty sandwhich will be a coke and some Sun Chips.



No beer?

I have.. Diet Mountain Dew, and Smoothie Mix Skittles.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I have become Arch.


uh uh uhhhhhhh...

I didn't see you make a pun out of something. Tisk tisk.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> No beer?
> 
> I have.. Diet Mountain Dew, and Smoothie Mix Skittles.


Smoothie Mix?


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> uh uh uhhhhhhh...
> 
> I didn't see you make a pun out of something. Tisk tisk.



Your words dealt such a crushing blow, that I just can't come up with any suitable response.

<i>**slinks off, dejected, and hurt**</i>


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Smoothie Mix?



They're yummy.  Try them.  Flabors like orange mango, peach pear, lemon berry, etc.  Mmm.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Your words dealt such a crushing blow, that I just can't come up with any suitable response.
> 
> <i>**slinks off, dejected, and hurt**</i>


You definitely are NOT Arch. Consider yourself redeemed.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> They're yummy.  Try them.  Flabors like orange mango, peach pear, lemon berry, etc.  Mmm.


I avoid skittles now. I once got nearly sick eating a bagel with a bag or two of skittles (which used to be a favorite snack of mine).

Somehow, I blamed the skittles and not the bagle. I love bagles.


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You definitely are NOT Arch. Consider yourself redeemed.



Whew!

Thank you!


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Whew!
> 
> Thank you!



Do you have this effect on all women clay?


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I avoid skittles now. I once got nearly sick eating a bagel with a bag or two of skittles (which used to be a favorite snack of mine).
> 
> Somehow, I blamed the skittles and not the bagle. I love bagles.




I avoid any fruit-flavoured candy. Except Applets and Cotlets.  Those are real fruit - they make the inside of my mouth and throat swell a bit, but they're yummy.


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> Do you have this effect on all women clay?



Hey!  You don't know the mental anguish of being compared to the likes of Arch.  I'd likely have killed myself over it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> I avoid any fruit-flavoured candy. Except Applets and Cotlets.  Those are real fruit - they make the inside of my mouth and throat swell a bit, but they're yummy.


You need to quit dropping u's in words where they don't belong, you hippy wannabe canadian 


Starburst and Jolly Ranchers are awesome, as far as fruit-flavored candy is concerned.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> Do you have this effect on all women clay?


You'd be amazed at what you can accomplish at gunpoint.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Starburst and Jolly Ranchers are awesome, as far as fruit-flavored candy is concerned.




Neithour doeus iut four mioux.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Neithour doeus iut four mioux.


Impressive execution.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Impressive execution.




...words I've yet to hear from a woman... (sigh).


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> I avoid any fruit-flavoured candy.


Exactly. Why would you eat fruit flavors when there is an opportunity to eat chocolate?


----------



## Nienna

Sour cream & cheddar Ruffles. The little greasy pices at the bottom of the bag. Yum!


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey!  You don't know the mental anguish of being compared to the likes of Arch.  I'd likely have killed myself over it.




 :baby4:  did the mean person compare you to arch, here let me make it all better.


----------



## MissileMan

mom4 said:
			
		

> Exactly. Why would you eat fruit flavors when there is an opportunity to eat chocolate?



Assorted fruit flavored Jelly Belly jellybeans...a pleasant distraction from chocolate.


----------



## Shattered

MissileMan said:
			
		

> Assorted fruit flavored Jelly Belly jellybeans...a pleasant distraction from chocolate.



Mmm.  Buttered popcorn, and Coconut, and Pear, and Mango, and Tangerine, and Pina Colada, and...


----------



## archangel

Gotta run the fridge is getting pretty bare...sucks!


----------



## archangel

Without the children of this board accussing me of being a "Drunkard"? Oh well I am just humane...I like a cold one on occassion with my pizza!


----------



## Nienna

Not eating yet, but I'm cooking up some homemade spaghetti sauce, garlic bread, salad, and I have a chocolate chip cookie dough cheesecake in the fridge. Company tonight!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Not eating yet, but I'm cooking up some homemade spaghetti sauce, garlic bread, salad, and I have a chocolate chip cookie dough cheesecake in the fridge. Company tonight!




Damn I have to do this all by myself...with or without "company" sigh!   Tonight maybe some pasta too...ya got me so hungry....!


----------



## manu1959

chips salsa and a boddingtons


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> Damn I have to do this all by myself...with or without "company" sigh!   Tonight maybe some pasta too...ya got me so hungry....!


I was going to ask you how to tell when the pasta was al dente, but it's already done... just waiting for the guests!


----------



## Nuc

mom4 said:
			
		

> I was going to ask you how to tell when the pasta was al dente, but it's already done... just waiting for the guests!



For future reference, that means "to the teeth". The pasta should resist a bit when you bit it. Healthier that way too because you have to digest it. You burn a few calories more if the pasta is al dente.


----------



## Nuc

Quail.


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> I was going to ask you how to tell when the pasta was al dente, but it's already done... just waiting for the guests!



Well hun if it's a done a then it is a too a late a...just look at the faces as they gorge...'al dente' is a firma but not a lika canned mush...if ya want a soft a do campbells chicken noodle soup a...as my momma and a grandma said a!(sorry about the a's hard to show compassion and conviction in type)


I would like to see your receipe for the sauce though...just outta curisoity! :funnyface


----------



## archangel

Nuc said:
			
		

> Quail.




It's not Dan! That would be another weird thread!


----------



## Nienna

chocolate chip cookie dough cheesecake. Dang, I make good cheesecake!


----------



## Mr. P

My wife is at her office, so tonight Im cooking her Pepper-Crusted Filet Mignon,  broccoli with the horseradish sauce I posted, baked potato and red wine.


----------



## Shattered

Girl Scout cookies (frozen Thin Mints)  Mmmmm.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Girl Scout cookies (frozen Thin Mints)  Mmmmm.



You too?

How bizarre.

I'm drinking espresso with them though.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You too?
> 
> How bizarre.
> 
> I'm drinking espresso with them though.



It's 8:15 <b><u>PM</u></b>.  No espresso.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's 8:15 <b><u>PM</u></b>.  No espresso.



Fine.  

*dumps espresso and pouts*


----------



## deaddude

olive oil, with Fren.. eh .. freedom bread


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Corn chips. How's that for lunch?


----------



## Said1

Some kind of meat medley sub from Subway.


----------



## archangel

a Italian and Hispanic twist...added Italian stewed tomatoes and one Jalopeno pepper..diversity at it's best...!


----------



## Nienna

archangel said:
			
		

> a Italian and Hispanic twist...added Italian stewed tomatoes and one Jalopeno pepper..diversity at it's best...!


There you go, twisting the Irish again!


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> There you go, twisting the Irish again!



Ya mean ya can't "Handle the truth" ya want a piece of me? Bring it on baby cakes....LOL...Hey I really like Irish Stew with a little spice added!


----------



## archangel

Pasta pa zoo..with red sauce..garlic bread...Italian salad...Grandkids comming over..gotta watch for the daughter...cause the son in law is soo busy(right!)...so the old fart must budget...but I gotta admitt I love it! I budget all the time...so no biggie...but the son in law must go!


----------



## Abbey Normal




----------



## deaddude

Soylen Greens


----------



## MissileMan

Thinly sliced Genoa salami with Bread and Butter pickles!


----------



## Shattered

Ice.


----------



## GotZoom

Espresso and thin Chocolate Mint cookies.


----------



## Shattered

Scrambled eggs & cheese, and sirloin patty. & green tea.  Mmmm.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Drinking coffee...

I would be eating Poptarts, but I left them in the toaster.


----------



## Shattered

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Drinking coffee...
> 
> I would be eating Poptarts, but I left them in the toaster.



You toast Poptarts?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Shattered said:
			
		

> You toast Poptarts?



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## deaddude

Cereal. Lots and lots of cereal


----------



## Shattered

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Doesn't everyone?



I've never seen a toasted Poptart in my life.


----------



## archangel

so it's Marie C's chicken pot pie and a coke...sigh!


----------



## Emmett

In crock pot!!!!!!


I hunk of meat ( 3-4 lbs. Chuck roast works best)
1 12 oz can of coke
3 taters, cut em up
3 carrots, them too
1 large onion, chopped
Pinches of the following:
a dash of basil
a teaspoon of soul seasoning
salt 
pepper
a couple pours of chinese hoison sauce
1 teaspoon of sesame oil

Put it all in the pot, go screw around for about 6-7 hours, come home and eat!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Devil's food cake with buttercream filling and fondant frosting.

And coffee.


----------



## archangel

with baked potato with sour cream and chives...Italian salad and a coke!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Fried brioche french toast with strawberries and ice cream.


----------



## Shattered

Cinnamon Pecan Oatmeal...


----------



## MissileMan

Italian sausage slow simmered in a can of diced tomatoes, slapped in a bun and topped with fried onions and bell peppers.  Mmmmmm!


----------



## Shattered

Coconut pineapple ice cream, with chocolate sauce.  Mmm.


----------



## MissileMan

Another pack of Italian sausage is miraculously turning into "enhanced" Ragu spaghetti sauce as I write this.


----------

